# Hostress, LLC has acquired GreenValueHost v2 Clients and domain.



## tdale

This is very exciting news for GVH clients. We are pleased to now have you as a client and cannot wait to start providing you with our exceptional Hostress services.

 

Hostress is a full service provider. We include 24x7x365 support and 30 minutes or less customer service response time. We offer Shared Web Hosting, Virtual Private Servers, Dedicated Servers and Co-location.

 

We will begin migrating all of your accounts over to our infrastructure including but not limited to Account portal, Hosting services and more. You will not lose any functionality from this migration.

 

Any recurring payments you have setup with PayPal have been canceled. If you would like to setup recurring payments again please do so on your next invoice. We accept PayPal and all major credit and debit cards.

 

Please stay tuned for more information as we begin the migration process.

 

Thank you for your loyalty


----------



## drmike

Well I am glad customers weren't dumped out in the cold hard streets.

I am hoping @tdale can make it work.


----------



## MannDude

Why?

Wouldn't it be best at this point to just "old-yeller" the brand? Give it a final hug good bye and take it out back and put it down as the humane and just thing to do.

What can we (honestly) expect you to do differently? What about existing customers running on unsustainable plans? Are you offering them charity by keeping them around? What about the GVH debt owed? Are you now going to take that on as well? With all due respect, I just think the brand would be better off nuked instead of yet another attempt to revive it.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB

You can't be serious... How many press release must there be until this GVH thing dies out... Why would any sane person or company even acquire such a bullshit company.

EDIT: 



Spoiler


----------



## MannDude

Also, I thought Duke-Nukem was gonna get the customers?


----------



## tdale

@drmike Thank you for the support!

@MannDude I don't want to see people out in the dark with services they are using actively. As of right now I am not assuming any ColoCrossing Debt occurred by Jon or Duke. I have acquired gvhclientarea.com and contents of the company that was apart of Jon's "v2"

@GIANT_CRAB This will be the last one, Duke has greenvaluehost.com Jon can't come back anymore.

Everyone else,

There will be updates coming soon, We are working through gvh's whmcs and will start migrating customers to my.hostress.net shortly. I will start sending out pre reminders and hope to have this migrated within 15 days or so.

Thank you!


----------



## MartinD

MannDude said:


> Also, I thought Duke-Nukem was gonna get the customers?


'My gun's bigger than yours'


----------



## Dillybob

MannDude said:


> Also, I thought Duke-Nukem was gonna get the customers?



I think a lot people were upset at him because he didn't want to do any refunds or something.  Duke, it's time for a new video, explain urself!


----------



## k0nsl

I'll add Hostress to the list of hosts _*"not to use"*_. Thanks.


----------



## drmike

k0nsl said:


> I'll add Hostress to the list of hosts _*"not to use"*_. Thanks.


I wouldn't jump to do that so quick.

I am mega ummm protective of customers and the BS they deal with in this industry (some actually run businesses from their services).  Easy for us in the know to laugh that people buy from GVH (and a long list of other brands).

If @tdale tries and it works out for customers, great.  Well done.  If later it goes sideways instead then so be it.

Guess if we were dealing with normal companies, they'd refund customers and all that jazz.  But that doesn't happen often in hosting, so this is about as good as we all can hope for.

That said, no clue how @tdale is fulfilling plans sold.  Some of those were like unlimited SSLs and other things that cost money.


----------



## MartinD

@tdale, can you confirm, did you 'acquire' "GreenValueHost Inc" or did you just acquire the assets?


----------



## drmike

MartinD said:


> @tdale, can you confirm, did you 'acquire' "GreenValueHost Inc" or did you just acquire the assets?


I think he acquired the "assets".  That would be the billing database, and access to servers where customer files are.

He also received a billing GVH domain.  Greenvaluehost.com Duke has control of and retained.


----------



## MartinD

Title/topic is misleading then... and potentially a very big headache for @tdale.

See, this is what happens when people throw around names and titles without actually understanding what it means. If the title/topic that *he used* is to believed then he has inherited a lot of debt.


----------



## tdale

Well, Technically Duke acquired the company first. Took the domain and all the debt and sold me the 2nd customer db, servers and domain. So this is accurate without the headache.



MartinD said:


> Title/topic is misleading then... and potentially a very big headache for @tdale.
> 
> See, this is what happens when people throw around names and titles without actually understanding what it means. If the title/topic that *he used* is to believed then he has inherited a lot of debt.


----------



## sv01

tdale said:


> Well, Technically Duke acquired the company first. Took the domain and all the debt and sold me the *2nd customer db*, servers and domain. So this is accurate without the headache.


GOOD for you!!


----------



## MartinD

tdale said:


> Well, Technically Duke acquired the company first. Took the domain and all the debt and sold me the 2nd customer db, servers and domain. So this is accurate without the headache.


I'm not talking about 'technically', I'm asking what you actually received. If what you received is a customer DB, custody of servers and the domain name then you did NOT acquire 'GreenValueHost Inc' ergo, my comment stands.

To that effect, if you'd like me to change the topic then let me know and I'll do it. As it stands, it's 'technically' incorrect and the suggestion here is that you took on the legal entity.


----------



## drmike

MartinD said:


> I'm not talking about 'technically', I'm asking what you actually received. If what you received is a customer DB, custody of servers and the domain name then you did NOT acquire 'GreenValueHost Inc' ergo, my comment stands.
> 
> To that effect, if you'd like me to change the topic then let me know and I'll do it. As it stands, it's 'technically' incorrect and the suggestion here is that you took on the legal entity.


Let me inject my foot and mouth.

The INC which is ahhh hrmm I thought it was an LLC, but maybe it's a true Corporation - that is back in Illinois.  That HAS NOT been sold or given away.  That's still in SPAZZ NUGGET's #WINNING2.0's hands and his sidekick Casper the Friendly Ghost, I mean Lance.


----------



## tdale

@MartinD

Do what you think is right. Right now i'm worried about the clients and being offline. So the title of this post isn't exactly number 1 on my list. I know that sounds crappy but you should at least be happy I'm voicing that i care about the customers. Something these customers probably never had.


----------



## DomainBop

drmike said:


> Well I am glad customers weren't dumped out in the cold hard streets.



2 reasons I don't have my pom poms out yet cheering this latest "rescue" of GVH customers.


UGVPS clients were sold after a couple of months...


Hostress v1 customers woke up to find a default web page after only a month or two of operation last fall...


Hopefully for the sake of the customers Hostress-v2 lasts longer than tdale's previous efforts.


On a positive note: unlike the acquisition press release of a few days ago this one doesn't contain the word "rehabilitation" and nobody from  today's acquiring company has told prospective customers to _"go take your dildo and stick it up your ass."_ as happened earlier this week when Xfuse Solutions acquired the GVH domain name. 



MannDude said:


> Also, I thought Duke-Nukem was gonna get the customers?



Over the course of the past year I think just about everyone has gotten a piece of the GVH customers (HVH, Xfuse, Hostress), and the ones who haven't probably have a copy of the customer list from one of the database dumps that is floating around out there. 



> Guess if we were dealing with normal companies, they'd refund customers and all that jazz.  But that doesn't happen often in hosting, so this is about as good as we all can hope for.


There are enough choices out there (i.e. real established companies with a proven track record of reliability) in the hosting world that there is absolutely no reason  to deal with businesses that don't follow normal rules / consumer protection laws. 



> Title/topic is misleading then... and potentially a very big headache for @tdale.



Title/topic indicates that not much research was done before this acquisition since he doesn't even know that the legal company name is Green Value Hosting Inc not GreenValueHost, Inc as he posted in the thread title.



> Well, Technically Duke acquired the company first.


That would probably be news to the Illinois Secretary of State since no paperwork has been filed with the SOS that the company (which is a registered legal entity in Illinois) has changed hands.

Technically I'm willing to bet nobody acquired "the company" (i.e. the legal entity GVH) and all that has taken place is a bunch of asset sales and asset giveaways occurred that were negotiated with a minor.


----------



## MartinD

tdale said:


> @MartinD
> 
> Do what you think is right. Right now i'm worried about the clients and being offline. So the title of this post isn't exactly number 1 on my list. I know that sounds crappy but you should at least be happy I'm voicing that i care about the customers. Something these customers probably never had.


It's your call and your noose.


----------



## k0nsl

I know boss, but I'm generally a bit, ehm, skeptical about anyone who'd touch or get themselves involved with GVH or anything associated with the latter...



drmike said:


> I wouldn't jump to do that so quick.
> 
> I am mega ummm protective of customers and the BS they deal with in this industry (some actually run businesses from their services).  Easy for us in the know to laugh that people buy from GVH (and a long list of other brands).
> 
> If @tdale tries and it works out for customers, great.  Well done.  If later it goes sideways instead then so be it.
> 
> Guess if we were dealing with normal companies, they'd refund customers and all that jazz.  But that doesn't happen often in hosting, so this is about as good as we all can hope for.
> 
> That said, no clue how @tdale is fulfilling plans sold.  Some of those were like unlimited SSLs and other things that cost money.


----------



## Licensecart

Bit confused here, if you "acquire" a company you get everything and the debt, etc.



Code:


verb (used with object), acquired, acquiring.
1. to come into possession or ownership of; get as one's own:
to acquire property.

But this is a company / business: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Business_acquisition



Code:


A single acquisition refers to one company buying the assets and operations of another company and absorbing what is needed while simply discarding duplicated or unnecessary pieces of the acquired business. "Split and sell" acquisitions involve buying an entire business in order to gain one or two pieces of the business. The acquiring business may wish to retain the customer list and a product line, while moving manufacturing and other production related duties to an existing line. In this case the excess is often sold off to recapture some of the acquisition cost.


----------



## tdale

Change it please.



MartinD said:


> It's your call and your noose.


----------



## tdale

Change the title to "Hostress, LLC has acquired GreenValueHost v2 Clients and domain."


----------



## MartinD

tdale said:


> Change the title to "Hostress, LLC has acquired GreenValueHost v2 Clients and domain."


Done.


----------



## tdale

Great, i changed it over at let as well. I'm not taking Jon's debt. That is between Jon N and Jon B.



MartinD said:


> Done.


----------



## telephone

tdale said:


> Do what you think is right. Right now i'm worried about the clients and being offline. So the title of this post isn't exactly number 1 on my list. I know that sounds crappy but you should at least be happy I'm voicing that i care about the customers. Something these customers probably never had.



Not to be a dick, but if your top priority is the customers, then why was posting announcements on LET and VPSboard a high priority?


Why was a set migration strategy not made before this announcement? A set time and date should have been announced instead of a vague "migrated within 15 days or so". An FAQ regarding clients current plans, and whether you're keeping the unsustainable plans (free IPs and unlimited SSL). Last, a proper explanation into what was acquired and from who.

*You could have totally made a video.*


While it's nice that you've come to the aid of GVH clients, I'd rather have just flushed the giant turd that is GVH down the toilet and finally called it a day.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

...

I don't understand what potential you see in this.  

Clients who were with GVH were after the bottom-est of all barrels and unsustainable plans.  The "assets" you've "purchased" are (essentially) the clients.  I'm pretty sure there's ways for it to work for you, however bottom line overall is that you're going to end up with a single giant overloaded server or increasing prices to make it sustainable and at a reasonable price that you don't have to end up eating cereal for dinner.  If you do the first one, you'll get poor service and then people will complain and leave (therefore your original "asset purchase" losing value).  If you do the second one, well...  ya know.  Cancellations because people wanted the service and the specs at that price which also decreases the value of the original "asset" purchase.  

Overall, this will result in a net negative.  I mean good luck on your challenge and acquiring of assets, however it's definitely something I'd never go near.


----------



## souen

Been pondering about that too. Maybe a few cases of people buying from GVH on an experimental note (i.e. regulars who were well-aware of the service quality and bought anyway for kicks) and maybe, just maybe, they are tempted to renew if the price is still competitive after adjustments and the service improved. As often said, first step is getting the name out there, people hearing about you to potentially buy from you.

All the best with the v2 client migration.

A small suggestion for the other company that "acquired" GVH: please get some paperwork signed with someone legally able to represent the company whose assets are being sold. The 2-year non-compete agreement was a complete joke, as is the refrain with another entity signing off with the company name in poorly-written public announcements that can reflect on company reputation. No offense meant, only I thought it'd be a pity to let basic things like that negatively affect the company its owner worked hard to build. Company name on the line and shouldn't let someone else use it so haphazardly.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

souen said:


> Been pondering about that too. Maybe a few cases of people buying from GVH on an experimental note (i.e. regulars who were well-aware of the service quality and bought anyway for kicks) and maybe, just maybe, they are tempted to renew if the price is still competitive after adjustments and the service improved. As often said, first step is getting the name out there, people hearing about you to potentially buy from you.
> 
> All the best with the v2 client migration.
> 
> A small suggestion for the other company that "acquired" GVH: please get some paperwork signed with someone legally able to represent the company whose assets are being sold. The 2-year non-compete agreement was a complete joke, as is the refrain with another entity signing off with the company name in poorly-written public announcements that can reflect on company reputation. No offense meant, only I thought it'd be a pity to let basic things like that negatively affect the company its owner worked hard to build. Company name on the line and shouldn't let someone else use it so haphazardly.


So true.  

However, going back on topic, I wish the best for the Hostress team.  

A little bit of a rant here.  This is mostly geared towards old GVH Staff and current XFuse folks since they now share the same bed and is kinda unrelated to Hostress.  I get that you guys are trying to sound formal to sound "corporate" and "larger", but it's one of those things that just makes it a bit cringeworthy.  I know we all joke about "FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE" and whatnot but seriously it's cringy, like it's obvious he's faking it.  Writing about yourself in third person isn't necessarily a bad thing, but trying to be all "reporter-interviewer" style with it is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## joepie91

HalfEatenPie said:


> So true.
> 
> However, going back on topic, I wish the best for the Hostress team.
> 
> A little bit of a rant here.  This is mostly geared towards old GVH Staff and current XFuse folks since they now share the same bed and is kinda unrelated to Hostress.  I get that you guys are trying to sound formal to sound "corporate" and "larger", but it's one of those things that just makes it a bit cringeworthy.  I know we all joke about "FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE" and whatnot but seriously it's cringy, like it's obvious he's faking it.  Writing about yourself in third person isn't necessarily a bad thing, but trying to be all "reporter-interviewer" style with it is absolutely ridiculous.


Seconding this. Making yourself appear larger and more 'corporate' is just another form of dishonesty, and not a laudable goal to shoot for, as far as I'm concerned. Just be honest, in the broadest sense of the word.


----------



## TheLinuxBug

**sigh**

Just another pony in the CC + GVH + Xfuse circus.  What is funny to me, as I mentioned during the Xfuse 'purchasing' of assets, is I HIGHLY doubt any legal paperwork was signed before the transfer of customer data to third parties.   I would be quite interested to see a signed contract from either of these 'Companies' which have appropriated GVH assets, I bet neither has them.  If this wasn't the bottom of the barrel and it was real businesses with real customers who gave a shit, one or all of these 'Companies' would likely be sued for breaching customer privacy (if I was a lawyer probably a longer list of things to add to that, but we will just use this for now).  However, as most people don't seem to care about their personal details, as they have let GVH leak their user DB everywhere and are likely STILL customers, I guess it is hard to feel bad for the customers.  

Which brings me back to the beginning of this, who the hell are you helping here, it sure doesn't seem like the customer...the customers you "purchased" don't  even seem to value them selves? Looks a lot more like CC has Johny Nuggets by the testes and is just giving the assets to anyone who claims they can recoup any type of value from them in order to eek what little cash they can back out of this incredible cluster fuck they created. 

Sure, wave the 'hero's' flag today and tell everybody your doing it for some noble reason, but I just don't buy it.  Smells just as fishy as the Xfuse 'purchase' which seemed to be just as corrupt if not more so.

Ohh, and it would make my day if you could provide proof to prove what I am saying is wrong, because frankly, I don't think you can.

my 2 cents.

Cheers!


----------



## Servers4You

Most of the negativity is because of the bad reputation GVH has. In my opinion, if some is willing to turn GVH around, I say go for it and good on you and I wish them good luck!

I think @tdale has done the right thing in taking on its clients & he is right, there are clients who are a business and leaving them in the cold would do more harm than good.


----------



## telephone

Servers4You said:


> Most of the negativity is because of the bad reputation GVH has. In my opinion, if some is willing to turn GVH around, I say go for it and good on you and I wish them good luck!
> 
> 
> I think @tdale has done the right thing in taking on its clients & he is right, there are clients who are a business and leaving them in the cold would do more harm than good.



Not 100% true. There's 3 main factors for me:


GVH = Huge turd.
GVH clients have been passed around like a $5 whore at a frat part.
@tdale's past with UGVPS, CVPS, and CC.
AnthonySmith summed up everything in his LET post:



AnthonySmith said:


> tdale said: Did i lie about who i was? Yes. Did Chris keep the lie going? Yes. Did i work for cvps and colocrossing after selling ugvps? Yes. Do i regret any of it? Absolutely, and i've learned from those mistakes.
> 
> 
> 
> So 2 years ago you lied, built up debts that remained unpaid and lied to everyone, fast forward 2 years your a saint?
> 
> 
> I don't believe you and did you really think getting in bed with the GVH name was the best way to your redemption? come on it is insulting how stupid you must think people are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdale said: You know what though, it is the past. Not once have i lied since that time. I'm trying to have a legitimate transparent company that will provide customers such as yourself with services that are stable, reasonably priced and have great support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So before you tie me into bad support given by a company that was beyond my control due to other peoples lies, why don't you just give me the benefit of the doubt and let me prove myself as myself for ONCE.
> 
> 
> It is ridiculous... completely ridiculous that you would expect anyone to believe that, you may have told your first public lie as late as Feb 2013 but you kept it up a lot longer then that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdale said: other peoples lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .... sigh.
Click to expand...


----------



## drmike

Servers4You said:


> Most of the negativity is because of the bad reputation GVH has. In my opinion, if some is willing to turn GVH around, I say go for it and good on you and I wish them good luck!
> 
> I think @tdale has done the right thing in taking on its clients & he is right, there are clients who are a business and leaving them in the cold would do more harm than good.


This is entirely how I feel.  The negativity is about JOnny GVH bouncing from one hair brained bad idea to another, folding versions of the company up rapidly (how many times can same company hard stop offering product and then go offer it again?), having massive customer facing fubars (alleged hacks, horrendous ticketing sagas, chargeback horror).



telephone said:


> Not 100% true. There's 3 main factors for me:
> 
> 
> GVH = Huge turd.
> GVH clients have been passed around like a $5 whore at a frat part.
> @tdale's past with UGVPS, CVPS, and CC.
> AnthonySmith summed up everything in his LET post:


Yeah these three are valid.  

#2 is only one I find a tad off and no way for me to soothe public sentiments on it. Clients of GVH went from GVH to Xfuse (prior GVH VPS + dedi clients).  GVH latest customers  (shared and reseller) went from GVH to Xfuse (not really though as Duke never handled them but had access to accounts and looked at mess and said hell no) and sold them to TDale.

Duke has been a good caretaker of customer since the prior GVH client takeover.  There haven't been public leaks, hacks, etc.  There are reasons for that and the change vs. when it was GVH.  To start Duke doesn't operate a playground of teens, hacker types, etc.  He has a core team that has remained the same since the GVH handoff.  Nor does Duke personally do dramas. Dramas upset Duke more than anything.  He's not out shopping for attention, in fact he's been too quiet outside of these Jonny-caused flare ups.

Which brings us to the present:


*@tdale's past with UGVPS, CVPS, and CC.*


This is valid. I pieced all the data together and cemented this in hosting history.  It was matter that was unacceptable then and well I think tdale told the rest of the story a while back with my assistance and not enough folks read the timeline and all (would help to have those swiping at things on LET review said timeline since the UGVPS behavior was mainly post-handoff to CVPS/CC).   This puts Tdale back in saddle working with CC / HVH, only where original customers end up with him.  Nothing said at this point about him inheriting the prior customer base Duke is holding (VPS + dedis).

Past behavior is all folks have to work on.  Prudent to look at such and blow a whistle.  Tdale claims he's working his brand and in it to make things a success.  I've asked him if he has the time and energy to even attempt this and withstand the ass whoopings being around GVH-anything brings.  He claims he has the time and energy.  I hope he's being straight and honest to himself, family, folks in this industry, etc. 

I think he's going to make a good attempt.  Will it work?   From cashflow perspective as-is, no.  GVH products [emphasis on latest SHARED] sold and minds of many customers was on cheapest stuff and annuals.  GVH name and ability to use that as vehicle to move more sales is severely negative.   So only thing being assumed would be existing customers and servers in place along with any costs / debts attributable. The shared stuff is blah and rentals and rentals of containers.  So it's a cPanel migration away from consolidating into one discount location and being done.


----------



## Vega

telephone said:


> Not 100% true. There's 3 main factors for me:
> 
> 
> GVH = Huge turd.
> GVH clients have been passed around like a $5 whore at a frat part.
> @tdale's past with UGVPS, CVPS, and CC.
> AnthonySmith summed up everything in his LET post:


What did tdale lie about exactly? As far as who he is?


----------



## drmike

Vega said:


> What did tdale lie about exactly? As far as who he is?



This is how it started:



This is a more recent recap / wrap of situations:


----------



## MartinD

Vega said:


> What did tdale lie about exactly? As far as who he is?


That holy grail of all psychological disorders; 'DID'

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dissociative_identity_disorder


----------



## souen

drmike said:


> #2 is only one I find a tad off and no way for me to soothe public sentiments on it. Clients of GVH went from GVH to Xfuse (prior GVH VPS + dedi clients).  GVH latest customers  (shared and reseller) went from GVH to Xfuse (not really though as Duke never handled them but had access to accounts and looked at mess and said hell no) and sold them to TDale.


Yeah, that's the official path to date. However, "GVH clients" as client data have been exposed to more people than parties involved in the sales (db leaks, used by former employee to advertise another brand), which adds to the feeling of gross negligence in handling client data (and by extension the clients).

It's doubtful all this would stop the former GVH "brand president" from returning with another brand fronted with a partner or the ilk though, if he was really determined to do it. If there was some paperwork in place maybe authorities could be called in to set the record straight. Takeover v1 hinged on the promises of someone with a history of changing his word every other week, v2 so far looks to be the same, with the same press release problem.

Imho, as before, I'd just like to see the transfer run its course as quickly and cleanly as possible. Stories like this give the industry a rough look and turn off new customers especially from trying new or less well-known startups.


----------



## drmike

souen said:


> Yeah, that's the official path to date. However, "GVH clients" as client data have been exposed to more people than parties involved in the sales (db leaks, used by former employee to advertise another brand), which adds to the feeling of gross negligence in handling client data (and by extension the clients).


So this single point I'll address.   There have never been GVH database leaks in truest sense.  There were rumors of such.  There was one issue where a piece of a database - admin table - was out and about - that was it.   That piece was doctored.  I know because I saw the piece and asked people at GVH to compare the data character by character.  Some data was incorrect.  It was a cut and paste job by someone..  An old file someone had with a new admin tossed in since they suspected someone of working there. 

Now that doesn't give warm feeling.  Point is, someone who was an admin and had access, had a file.  This is expected.  That data getting public isn't.  To that effect, nothing really has gone public so even the questionable folks there haven't don't wrong in this way.  

The email snafu with Neximweb.   Kaushal was an admin for a period of time at GVH.  His story about mixing that GVH customer data into other data and handing to mailing person remains sounding like bull crap to me.  I wouldn't doubt that Jonny permitted the list be used / furnished it then to satisfy money he owed Kaushal or some similar financial thing.  #Shellco

There is a reason why I am vehemently against guys with random masked pre-a-different-brand.  It raises up to shenanigans like the Nexim list borrowing.

Is it not karma and poetic justice that following the list abuse that Neximweb has gone out of business?   It proves to me that what some of us do scrutinizing brands and owners actually accomplishes something and does keep some fringe folks in line. 

I encourage folks to shake companies down and keep folks honest.


----------



## drmike

MEH!!!!!!!!!!!

I spoke too soon.  Hostress acquired GVH dedi + VPS customers + Shared from other day.  The dedi and VPS acquisition is new as of minutes ago:



> It is our pleasure to announce that Hostress has acquired TacVPS. We are pleased to have you as a client and looking forward to serving you with exceptional service.
> 
> We understand that there have been stability issues and support problems in the past. Hostress offers true 24/7/365 technical support. Pricing is not expected to increase for any service or customers.
> 
> Any recurring payments you have setup with PayPal have been canceled. If you would like to setup recurring payments again please do so on your next invoice. We accept PayPal and all major credit and debit cards.
> 
> 
> Thank You,
> 
> Hostress, LLC


----------



## HN-Matt

I just received that email too and I was never a 'TacVPS' client... 

When is this stupid shit going to end?


----------



## HN-Matt

Ho Stress

Host re: SS

EDIT: haha, I googled 'punable' and



> OKAY I GET IT ANIMALS HAVE PUN-ABLE NAMES BUT PLEASE STOP


In before Hostress neglects to remove people who were never clients from the database and sells it to someone else tomorrow, etc.


----------



## qps

drmike said:


> I encourage folks to shake companies down and keep folks honest.


I hope you misspoke here about the "shake companies down" part...  Either that or you have a very different definition of what a shakedown means.


----------



## HN-Matt

TheLinuxBug said:


> If this wasn't the bottom of the barrel and it was real businesses with real customers who gave a shit, one or all of these 'Companies' would likely be sued for breaching customer privacy (if I was a lawyer probably a longer list of things to add to that, but we will just use this for now).


↑


----------



## drmike

HN-Matt said:


> I just received that email too and I was never a 'TacVPS' client...
> 
> 
> When is this stupid shit going to end?


You were a GVH dedi or VPS customer.  That customer base  was given to Xfuse / TacVPS months back...   Today that customer base went to Hostress make sense?


----------



## Munzy

refrences: https://www.qwdsa.com/c/threads/tacvps-ninjahawk-acquired.140/


----------



## HalfEatenPie

(╯ಠ_ಠ）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## MartinD

The gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## joepie91

So, TacVPS went out of business. Then XFuse purchased 'the brand' and 'relaunched' it as a subsidiary.

Then XFuse acquired GVH v1(?), and put it under the TacVPS brand.

Then Hostress acquired GVH v2.

Then Hostress acquired the TacVPS brand, presumably including the GVH v1 customers(?), from XFuse.

What the hell is going on? This smells worse than a fish market.


----------



## drmike

joepie91 said:


> So, TacVPS went out of business. Then XFuse purchased 'the brand' and 'relaunched' it as a subsidiary.
> 
> Then XFuse acquired GVH v1(?), and put it under the TacVPS brand.
> 
> Then Hostress acquired GVH v2.
> 
> Then Hostress acquired the TacVPS brand, presumably including the GVH v1 customers(?), from XFuse.


@joepie91 pays attentions and excels at comprehension.   Spot on what happened and is my understanding of the order.  Obviously longer timeline.

What is going on is the GVH assets are withering on the summer vine.   The stress chewed Duke up and the cash isn't working.   So he got out.

@tdale came along after watching this for months and said screw it, I can do it.   So @tdale inherited / bought the whole noodle bowl and I think assumed the lingering debt from GVH.

I think @tdale even has contracts in place and is surely incorporated (looked up his stuff a while back and all legit in State of New York).


----------



## HN-Matt

drmike said:


> You were a GVH dedi or VPS customer.  That customer base  was given to Xfuse / TacVPS months back...   Today that customer base went to Hostress make sense?


No, it doesn't make any sense. I gave GVH a chance a couple times in the past without really knowing anything about them. Blah blah benefit of the doubt. Had I known what I know now, I would not have subscribed in the first place. _Having cancelled my account a long time ago, way before the first stupid 'acquisition by Xfuse / TacVPS' or whatever, why am I still receiving emails each time the database gets passed along to the next host as if I had been an active client in the previous one?_

I know a lot of you are hopelessly obsessed with GVH (and/or have certain vested interests in the popcorn industry) and feel some kind of bizarre need to keep the flame alive, but...


----------



## DomainBop

MartinD said:


> The gift that keeps on giving.


Everybody at the 3 companies involved should go and get a f***ing job because everyone involved has demonstrated repeatedly that a. they're not cut out to be business owners and b. their lack of knowledge about the right way to run a business means the odds of them ever making enough money from their "companies" to support themselves and their families is less than the chance of the taxman believing my claim that I'm trans-species and I shouldn't have to pay taxes since I've always self-identified as a Rottweiler .

TL;DR +1 to Lance J. for seeing the light and deciding to devote his time to activities (working at FedEx Office and going to college) that do not involved running a business.  We need HostNun to lead us in a prayer to pray that the others involved see the light and go get real jobs.

edit, from LET:



> tdale says "TacVPS has all of the GVH clients and I have purchased TacVPS. If you wish to have your information removed that is fine. However, if you are looking for dedicated servers. I would advise against asking to be removed. I have a TON of stock Atoms, E3s, and others that I'm going to blast really cheap. It would be worth your time to wait.."


Reminds me of fabozo, buy a broken piece of crap low end provider for the customer mailing list  and then SPAM the hell out of everyone on the list with "Buffalo" dedicated server offers...Chris, is that you?


----------



## MarkTurner

This is why using unique email addresses for each provider you sign up is critical. Even if you just use gmail's simple + tag. eg [email protected]

Then you can see who is shifting your data around and take the necessary action if need be.


----------



## souen

Looks like cancelling account at that company and/or asking email to be unsubscribed doesn't unsubscribe said email from their list, despite assurances otherwise. No surprise really, given the history of contradictions and broken promises.
 



tdale said:


> If you still wish to be removed open a ticket inside tacvps with the subject ATTN tdale remove me and inside of the body tell me your let username. I will not remove anyone that cannot access the account you must be logged in to make the ticket.


What I don't quite understand is why people have to open a ticket as well as supply their LET username (why is this information required?) for something so trivial as unsubscribing from a mailing list. A simple unsubscribe message via email should do, along with a bit of automation to match a list of emails with accounts to disable the latter on request. Hoping it's just a matter of rough execution and not intentionally a hassle to discourage people from unsubscribing.


----------



## MarkTurner

@souen - I don't think thats quite the spirit of the CAN-SPAM Act. You are supposed to provide a simply way to unsubcribe.


----------



## raindog308

joepie91 said:


> So, TacVPS went out of business. Then XFuse purchased 'the brand' and 'relaunched' it as a subsidiary.
> 
> Then XFuse acquired GVH v1(?), and put it under the TacVPS brand.
> 
> Then Hostress acquired GVH v2.
> 
> Then Hostress acquired the TacVPS brand, presumably including the GVH v1 customers(?), from XFuse.


The funny thing is that all these business "transactions" amount to about $50 in actual revenue.  The way these people write press releases, you'd think the NY Stock Exchange was going to temporarily halt trading on the news or something.


----------



## Tyler

> Hoping it's just a matter of rough execution and not intentionally a hassle to discourage people from unsubscribing.


As far as I am concerned, it's *definitely an intentional hassle* and not *CAN-SPAM compliant*. See this comment:

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/1122411/#Comment_1122411 

In other words, it's* likely illegal*.

http://customer.io/blog/Send-email-without-unsubscribe-link-cold.html



> There’s no difference in the eyes of the law in the US between a cold email and your newsletter. You still must have your mailing address and a way to unsubscribe.


Illegal email marketing tactics from the "good guy" who steps in at the last minute. Now where is Crystal?


----------



## zed

My favorite part of this entire series is waiting to see who drmike backs next.


----------



## drmike

HN-Matt said:


> No, it doesn't make any sense. I gave GVH a chance a couple times in the past without really knowing anything about them. Blah blah benefit of the doubt. Had I known what I know now, I would not have subscribed in the first place. _Having cancelled my account a long time ago, way before the first stupid 'acquisition by Xfuse / TacVPS' or whatever, why am I still receiving emails each time the database gets passed along to the next host as if I had been an active client in the previous one?_
> 
> 
> I know a lot of you are hopelessly obsessed with GVH (and/or have certain vested interests in the popcorn industry) and feel some kind of bizarre need to keep the flame alive, but...


Oh you gave GVH a couple of purchase tries   I know not ribbing you.  Lots of people did.

You are getting contacted because with the "assets" goes the database of customers.  Like most shops, they haven't purged non-active customer details, apparently.  So GVH purchase is why being contacted.  Other folks who now randomly are contacted and haven't been prior, I am entirely unsure why they are experiencing such.  Blocked email / spam perhaps previously.



zed said:


> My favorite part of this entire series is waiting to see who drmike backs next.


Bahaha.  I back who I always did.  THE CUSTOMERS. I care not who gets the Panda Wok.  So long as no one robs anyone and things are generally correct for customers.  Nevermind the finer aspects we say should have or could have.   Talking about a trainwreck in the hot sun with this pile of business.



raindog308 said:


> The funny thing is that all these business "transactions" amount to about $50 in actual revenue.  The way these people write press releases, you'd think the NY Stock Exchange was going to temporarily halt trading on the news or something.


I don't know the current GVH income numbers but revenue is a A LOT more than $50.   There are probably $5k in dedis by my guesstimate active.  Not to mention thousands of VPS containers, shared customers, etc.  (I only say this cause would be unfair to let it slide and broad brush paint Duke and @tdale as entirely crazy for trying.

That send out by Tdale wasn't Press Release, it was the email that went out to customers.  So it's necessary and legitimate   But the sentiments about press for fun, I fully agree with, especially prior.


----------



## HN-Matt

zed said:


> My favorite part of this entire series is waiting to see who drmike backs next.


Are 'privacy policies' mere old timey, atavistic, decorative amendments to your Professional Business Websites or 'actual legal concepts' embedded in the hypertext with weighted 'real life' consequences?

Find out next time on...


----------



## souen

@MarkTurner and @Tyler: thanks for the links. That was my understanding, though I wasn't entirely sure of the details in the US, just that in some countries like Canada this would be unacceptable. According to the customer.io article, the spam laws of the recipient's country usually apply. Could be interesting if people decided to complain.


----------



## drmike

HN-Matt said:


> Are 'privacy policies' mere old timey, atavistic, decorative amendments to your Professional Business Websites or 'actual legal concepts' embedded in the hypertext with weighted 'real life' consequences?
> 
> 
> Find out next time on...


Depends on what is being actually done and laws of the land where the business is based.

Folks hate company acquisitions.  This is spelled out in numbers by anyone who has acquired another company and the following 3 months out and dip in customer numbers.

I detest the client transfer / buyout stuff personally.

There are many shops that will buy pieces or limited assets but have no interest in the clients, containers, etc. due to this grim outcome.

In big people land, there are pros that come in for mergers and acquisitions on all layers.  Deals are well planned and customers coddled, usually.

But yeah customer privacy is something this industry has small to mid sized problem with.  I see customer screencaps and data that companies shouldn't be saying to customers too often.  Handling on customer data, materials in customers containers/space is another big problem spot.


----------



## MartinD

I don't think people hate company acquisitions, more they hate being handed over to someone who has no clue what they are doing.


Unfortunately that's what happens when you sign up with someone who has no clue. A big huge orgy of ignorance and ring scratching.


----------



## Dillybob

Hey guys, GHV-Dilly here.

Just to iterate, there has been a mistake in who has the current customers & database information. I first seized everything to Duke. I posted my whcms database and other clients on hackforums to see who would bite. But, I then decided that Duke would be the best to just have them. He's very trustworthy and figured it would be the most ethical thing to do. Plus, I just want to finish my dancing career on youtube ASAP. I have no idea what Duke has been doing with the current clients but I have a lot of trust him to do what's is right. I am extremely sorry for the emotional distress I have caused for the already existing customers, but I know you are in good hands. I have repented for my sins and will step down from the hosting industry.

Kind Regards,

Brand President and CEO, GreenValueHostGM Incorporated and LLC'd. 

*EDIT: THIS IS A TROLL POST AND I AM NOT AFFILIATED WITH GVH OR JON.. LOL*


----------



## DomainBop

HN-Matt said:


> Are 'privacy policies' mere old timey, atavistic, decorative amendments to your Professional Business Websites or 'actual legal concepts' embedded in the hypertext with weighted 'real life' consequences?
> 
> 
> Find out next time on...


The U.S. FTC has been known to take action against companies that don't honor the terms of their posted website privacy policies, but since the privacy policies of both GreenKiddieHost and its successor TackyTrailerTrashVPS read like they were written by 10 year old migration specialists there was really nothing in them to dishonor by flipping the customers to a new operator without prior notification and/or giving customers the ability to opt out of having info transferred.  The privacy policies of GVH and TacVPS  included the standard _"we won't sell your info to marketers" _clauses, but didn't include any clauses concerning acquisition of the company or its assets.

In the US the basic privacy policy enforcement rule the FTC goes by is _"if it isn't mentioned in the privacy policy then nothing was violated when x occurred"_, and this is especially true when you're talking about tiny companies like these since the FTC likes to concentrate its enforcement efforts on bigger fish, so the FTC isn't going to give a damn about the sale/donation of the database by GVH to TAC to HO.

 


> TacVPS's Privacy Policy
> In an effort to protect our clients' and site visitors privacy and rights, TacVPS has established a Privacy Policy which explains what information we gather on visitors and what we do with information that we gather.
> 
> This Privacy Policy governs the manner in which TacVPS collects, uses, maintains and discloses information collected from users of this Web site (each, a "User").
> 
> Privacy
> Users' privacy is very important to TacVPS. We are committed to safeguarding the information Users entrust to TacVPS.
> 
> The Information We Collect
> TacVPS collects personally identifiable information from Users through online forms for ordering products and services. We may also collect information about how Users use our Web site, for example, by tracking the number of unique views received by the pages of the Web site or the domains from which Users originate. We use "cookies" to track how Users use our Web site.
> 
> How We Use Information
> TacVPS may use personally identifiable information collected through our Web site to contact Users regarding products and services offered by TacVPS and its trusted affiliates, independent contractors and business partners, and otherwise to enhance Users' experience with TacVPS and such affiliates, independent contractors and business partners. At no time will TacVPS's database of users ever be sold to any entity for the purpose of marketing or mailing lists. Personal information will not be sold or otherwise transferred to our business partners without your prior consent, except that we will disclose the information we collect to third parties when, in our good faith judgment, we are obligated to do so under applicable laws.



*edited to add *MarkTurner posted this link on LET and it's a good one if you're interested in seeing a summary US data and privacy laws:  http://us.practicallaw.com/6-502-0467<--important notes: 1. if you're a website operator with customers from California you also need to be aware of the CA privacy laws, and 2.  if a data breach occurs you need to familiarize yourself with the laws of the 46 states that have enacted breach notification laws.


----------



## drmike

Dillybob said:


> Hey guys, GHV-Dilly here.


Dilly, you silly fuck.

You know that is going to confuse the LET visitors.


----------



## Premiumn

drmike said:


> Dilly, you silly fuck.
> 
> 
> You know that is going to confuse the LET visitors.


Impersonating someone is not very good you know...


----------



## TheLinuxBug

See, I think you guys like having the wool pulled over your eyes.  In my opinion, nothing has ever changed hands; there is no legal transaction or paper work that has occurred.  Honestly its like these new 'brands' are just D.B.A.'s for GreenValueHost anyways.  It is like they just generated new departments of the company and gave some new people X clients and had them try their hand at it.  With the amount of money that CC is likely owed by GVH it is even more likely that the ship is actually being run by CC it's self at this time.  Duke and tdale were past associates of CC before this all started per my understanding and this, as I said in my last post, is likely them spreading assets around to different people to try and get away from the GVH name and make some money off the left over assets before everyone becomes wise and flees in mass. 

This whole mess is a huge joke.  DrMike's flip-flopping on CC and GVH also seems very weird to me.  Was this 8 months ago he would just be going off on these guys and telling them GTFO, but instead in the past few threads he has been trying to act like this is 'Ok' or 'Normal' or 'Better', none of which is true.  Just laughable.  My guess is one of these jokers or CC them self have started funding DrMike in some way, because no one overnight just starts going ' Ohh, this is all okay now.. and let me come here and make excuses for these people' which is exactly what he has been doing in each of these threads.  "Hey give Duke a break he is trying to fix things...", "Hey give tdale a break he is just trying to help people and fix things" it has become redundant and easy to see through.  Now, this may not be true but I am sure I am not the only one who has seen how he has been reacting to these events... in any case it just seems a bit shady to me.

Why the fuck are we still making excuses for these idiots? To be honest this is just starting to seem massively illegal, moving assets among different people without any actual contract or money changing hands.  What will it be tomorrow, they transfer another subsection to a 3rd owner "to help the customers", I mean come on?

To some extent I am also starting to think this is just 'cannon fodder' (read: FUD, bullshit, a joke) to get more people coming to LET and Vpsboard as this seems to be the only drama that seems to get new guests through the doors on both sites.  If this isn't the case it must be just a 'Happy coincidence' at the very least.

Seriously, anyone who does business with GVH, CC, Xfuse, Hostress, etc deserve the shit storm they are caught up in. Anyone with even a lick of sense would be running from this as fast as they could as nothing about any of these situations sounds legal or legit.

my 2 cents. 

Cheers!


----------



## lunanode

^, I also highly doubt that GVH has *thousands* of containers/customers. If that is true then I guess humanity has made a giant leap into the future of "Idiocracy"


----------



## Dillybob

lunanode said:


> ^, I also highly doubt that GVH has *thousands* of containers/customers. If that is true then I guess humanity has made a giant leap into the future of "Idiocracy"


Just speculating, but with their ridiculous prices that they were offering and their 'corporate tile' bullshit on WHT, no doubt in my fucking mind and wouldn't be surprised at all if they accumulated / have over thousands of customers in their pool. And gosh damn that was a long sentence, sorry.

This just goes to shows you how WHT does play a role / impact of this bullshit.


----------



## zed

Dillybob said:


> Hey guys, GHV-Dilly here.


called it~


----------



## Tyler

Dillybob said:


> Just speculating, but with their ridiculous prices that they were offering and their 'corporate tile' bullshit on WHT, no doubt in my fucking mind and wouldn't be surprised at all if they accumulated / have over thousands of customers in their pool. And gosh damn that was a long sentence, sorry.
> 
> This just goes to shows you how WHT does play a role / impact of this bullshit.


Mainly third worlders who bought hosting -- I'm guessing due to the fact that his hosting was far less cost prohibitive than any others out there.

They bought up plans left and right hoping to win a web hosting jackpot (this applies mainly to the resellers). Quite a shame, in my opinion. Giving these poor folks false hope with silly guarantees.


----------



## Dillybob

I have a feeling, all this shit was setup just so WHT can save their ass and not change/update how they do their corporate tiles. Guaranfuckingtee Jon will be back under a different alias and get that free corporate title under his belt and be back with some other website with outrageous prices. WHT is just doing damage control at this point because they know damn well their corporate tile shit is bogus but they don't want to spend time to do QA and BI so they are making it seem 'They care about the integrity of the tiles so they got rid of Jonny'.

That's just my personal assumption though, not fact.  Don't quote me on it.

But, I do believe this 'Duke -> tdale -> Who's next?' Bullshit was all set up in advance and is a marketing play for their future endeavors.  Because originally Duke said he was going to take gosh damn good care of those customers but  then he just ships them off to tdale.  It doesn't make any sense to me. It's just not adding up.

I know for a fact Jonny isn't going to leave, plus in his announcement he said hes going to be 'Rehabilitating'. This is just another fancy way for multiple personal disorder people to start their new recovery process / troll / take time off (or go do another hobby like upload more videos of himself dancing for example), then come back under a new identity / new company. Nothing really new, just be cautious everyone.

Edit: TLDR: It's an inside job within WHT/LET and Jon will back to exploit the market to again.. take advantage get his money and go on vacation 'rehabilitation' and come back again and do it all over again under different aliases. In debt my ass.


----------



## drmike

TheLinuxBug said:


> 1. nothing has ever changed hands; there is no legal transaction or paper work that has occurred.
> 
> 
> 2. Honestly its like these new 'brands' are just D.B.A.'s for GreenValueHost anyways.
> 
> 
> 3. It is like they just generated new departments of the company and gave some new people X clients and had them try their hand at it.  With the amount of money that CC is likely owed by GVH it is even more likely that the ship is actually being run by CC it's self at this time.  Duke and tdale were past associates of CC before this all started per my understanding and this, as I said in my last post, is likely them spreading assets around to different people to try and get away from the GVH name and make some money off the left over assets before everyone becomes wise and flees in mass.
> 
> 
> 4. DrMike's flip-flopping on CC and GVH also seems very weird to me.  Was this 8 months ago he would just be going off on these guys and telling them GTFO, but instead in the past few threads he has been trying to act like this is 'Ok' or 'Normal' or 'Better', none of which is true.  Just laughable.  My guess is one of these jokers or CC them self have started funding DrMike in some way, because no one overnight just starts going ' Ohh, this is all okay now.. and let me come here and make excuses for these people' which is exactly what he has been doing in each of these threads.  "Hey give Duke a break he is trying to fix things...", "Hey give tdale a break he is just trying to help people and fix things" it has become redundant and easy to see through.  Now, this may not be true but I am sure I am not the only one who has seen how he has been reacting to these events... in any case it just seems a bit shady to me.
> 
> 
> 5. just starting to seem massively illegal, moving assets among different people without any actual contract or money changing hands.  What will it be tomorrow, they transfer another subsection to a 3rd owner "to help the customers", I mean come on?


1. Legal transactions or paperwork - Don't know how everyone deals with their hosting, but doesn't seem to be an industry with heavy duty contracts.   The entirety of the industry lacks standards, weights, measures, it's the Wild West.  Saying their should be legal paperwork and somehow that makes a deal legal or legit is limited view.  Is it smart and normal in traditional businesses, absolutely.

The contracts and demands for such are about as bad as the claims of press releases.  They are ummm often flawed. With that *@tdale said he and Duke entered a contract and it is signed*.  He can confirm or deny that.  I just asked earlier. So pure hearsay.

2.  New Brands ... GVH is a soiled turd. The name and good will towards that name is negative value.  But customers from such wisely aren't being fronted as Tac or Hostress blindly.  Guess they could have just changed everything in billing and systems to say new brand and confused *customers* to death.

3.  Amount of money owed to CC is significant, it always has been.  Saying CC isn't exercising some control over this deal or influencing it would be deceptive - speaking of who is running these assets STRICTLY. CC and me have 0  love for each other.  They are owed cash and either they can collect the shit heap and deal with the mess or in fact, allow someone else to.   No secret that CC doesn't want any drama and that has been going on for a long time.  Officially started oh 16+ months ago when Fabozzi started toning it down and got silent muzzled for a bunch of months.  Look at the calendar ~ January 2014 then.

4.  Where am I flip flopping?  Are you mad that I am not punting the living daylights out of @tdale like I did when him and Fabozzi were up to no good?   Remember who brought it and did the legwork and all while fellows like you sat back not knowing.  I could have let that continue for a long long time.  Let customers get roped in, all of it.  No I crushed that company, crumpled it up in a ball and tossed in the shitcan where it belonged.

Now if it's flip flopping to not kick CC and associated just cause then so be it. Flipped and flopped I am .   I even posted noting they cleaned up network through clamping down on SMTP along with thresholds [CONSPIRACY].  I did the same about the SPOOFED DDoS friendly network [FOIL HAT].   You see your friendly booters tweaking on CC's network and buying a billion dedis to do so?  No, I defunded that shit or at least severely reduced it and caused brain change in Buffalo.   Should I continue to punt them?  Sure I should and every other clown circus pretending to be a hosting business when piss poor behavior is exhibited in public or against customers.

Now saying I am getting payoffs or inferring *"CC them self have started funding DrMike in some way"  *that is simply* fucking garbage*.  Claiming it is some "overnight" change, garbage too.

Making excuses for Duke, making excuses for tdale? Where?  They fuck up, leave tickets lingering, don't deliver things, whatever fail - people aren't saying that stuff here.  Feel free to.  I'll do better than make talk here about it, I'll get in private message and get something done for the customer.

If you consider excuses as me saying give these guys a chance, then I am truly sorry, you got the wrong idea.  I am not advocating buying from them and I suspect most folks here don't buy from said guys and their companies.  I am not endorsing it with some DRMIKE SAYS BUY THE BEST VPS FROM [name the company].  I don't do endorsements [and yes people ask me to do such from time to time].  There are a few brands I use and I speak of those as a customer [and yeah I can prove such] and those companies I'll endorse, because they bring it, live it and aren't shit about it.  They aren't hobby boys in mommy's house pretending to wear the pants, walk the walk and be the man.

5. Illegality of transfers of customers - contact the Attorney General's Office.  Need some numbers?  I probably have everything you need.  I welcome some legal action in hosting.  Seriously. 

Guys on these site that claim to care --- they need to step up off their soft asses and do something cause lip flapping doesn't get anything done.  I mean it might help beat customers brains stupid and give you slightly better chance at getting that customer yourself.   I know that matters since chatter is almost all providers on these sites and the nature of the beast.  Nothing stopping guys from keeping the industry honest and driving nasty operators under.


^, I also highly doubt that GVH has thousands of containers/customers. If that is true then I guess humanity has made a giant leap into the future of "Idiocracy"
Idiocracy happened 40+ years ago.  When it comes to lowend and WHT these days it is about a mass of buyers (lots in underdeveloped nations) who want unrealistic packages for unreasonable money.  A good bit of abuse from such, some are trying to be entrepreneurs, all are unrealistic.

If you want to sell lots of products lower your prices to lowend and then a bit more.  Should have no problem turning over thousands of dollars of sales in a month or two.   No problem getting up to multiple thousands of containers ---- so long as you actually can afford and deal with all the hardware you will need.

GVH hit 2k containers live or more at peak. Probably most of that still exists today.


----------



## Dillybob

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?

Tdale works for CVPS?

And guess who the fuck got Jon's clients...........................

It all makes sense now.

 WOW. Speechless and disgusted.

They're all fucking set up. It's all one big fucking sham is what it is to accrue those customers.

In the end, they're all going to go to CVPS.

HAHAHA.

TDALE is just playing it cool on LET while their slowly migrating those fuckers to the CVPS pool in the background.

HAHA FUCK. It's so sad and funny at the same time though. KuJoe was 100% right...


----------



## Tyler

Dillybob said:


> It's all one big fucking sham is what it is to accrue those customers.


They prefer the term "ColoCrossing".


----------



## Dillybob

Now the question is. Is duke intentionally involved in this sham? Or is he just playing cool because he will most likely receive something under the table I imagine?

Fuck. I wonder where Jon stands in all this and if he is related to the 'CVPS' party in anyway shape or form.

All these are fucking Pawn Hosts setup just to accrue innocent people as quickly and cheaply as possible, then be fucking tossed around like ragdolls and slowly migrate to CVPS.


----------



## Dillybob

And Jesus Heaven forbid if WHT is involved in this in anyway shape or form.. (This Jon banning thing I imagine to gain publicity for GVH). Plus, how the gratis corporate tile was given out to him... it's all starting to make sense now.

CVPS are sneaky little fucks, smart, but very, very fucking evil.

They are literally the Kevin O' Leary of Web Hosts. Gotta give them props though.


----------



## Tyler

Dillybob said:


> Now the question is. Is duke intentionally involved in this sham?


In my opinion, no. Duke was volunteering at GVH and then Jon asked him to take the keys. He took the keys for a while, but it seems that tdale made him an offer that he couldn't refuse. Duke is a stand up guy.



Dillybob said:


> Or is he just playing cool because he will most likely receive something under the table I imagine?


Methinks no, at least from CC, since I believe his nodes are not solely with CC.


----------



## k0nsl

That's really stretching it...far. It looks just like the usual CC shuffle and launder operation.



Dillybob said:


> Edit: TLDR: It's an inside job within WHT/LET and Jon will back to exploit the market to again.. take advantage get his money and go on vacation 'rehabilitation' and come back again and do it all over again under different aliases. In debt my ass.


----------



## Dillybob

Tyler said:


> In my opinion, no. Duke was volunteering at GVH and then Jon asked him to take the keys. He took the keys for a while, but it seems that tdale made him an offer that he couldn't refuse. Duke is a stand up guy.
> 
> Methinks no, at least from CC, since I believe his nodes are not solely with CC.


Yeah, I was just curious about him. I saw his video and he does seem legit. The question is though did tdale offer him money for those clients, which is what I'm assuming what happened?


----------



## Dillybob

k0nsl said:


> That's really stretching it...far. It looks just like the usual CC shuffle and launder operation.



Yeah agreed. I was posting my hypothesis and conspiracy theories right before Tyler PM'd me then I was like awww I kind of went over-board . But not with tdale and CC/CVPS.

Although, this is basically what CC/CVPS does:

They setup Pawn Hosts to gather as much members as possible the cheapest way possible basically. Then play these games to accrue all the customers back to the original CVPS client pool secretly. (In a nutshell, right)

So it's basically one huge inside job on LET.


----------



## Tyler

Dillybob said:


> Yeah, I was just curious about him. I saw his video and he does seem legit. The question is though did tdale offer him money for those clients, which is what I'm assuming what happened?


That's my understanding, yep.


----------



## drmike

Dillybob said:


> ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?
> 
> Tdale works for CVPS?
> 
> And guess who the fuck got Jon's clients...........................
> 
> ... In the end, they're all going to go to CVPS.


If anything, Tdale would be a customer of HVH who is owned by CC.   So they in this theory flow would be going to Hudson Valley Host.

Now for Dillybob's benefit and new readers, @tdale worked directly for ColoCrossing also in the past.  He did so after working for CVPS. Dun dun dun!  Go back in that thread you posted and will probably find where he was chased out of CC.

CVPS is another side of the shop, I've always claimed that and CC+CVPS vehemently deny such  relationship for a multitude of reasons, none of which I believe still.



Dillybob said:


> And Jesus Heaven forbid if WHT is involved in this in anyway shape or form.. (This Jon banning thing I imagine to gain publicity for GVH). Plus, how the gratis corporate tile was given out to him... it's all starting to make sense now.



WHT is clean.  Worst thing they are guilty of is not pruning Jonny from there sooner for ripping customers off and constant drama threads.

There was no Corporate gratis.  WHT won't say what happened.  But all the budding researchers out there should have noticed corporate status stripped from a bunch of accounts.  What?  All those researchers didn't notice, shame.  It happened earlier this week.

It wasn't gratis.  Nope... No promo code or anything.  Those were stolen STATUS applied wrongly to accounts.  Someone exploited a flaw in the billing / account system.


----------



## Dillybob

This explains why/how Jon really had no business/idea about what he was doing. The guy was a Pawn Host most likely paid by CVPS for a marketing play.. nothing more.

...to accrue customers ~

..and poor Duke is stuck in the middle of this shit haha.


----------



## TheLinuxBug

@drmike Sure, you haven't been promoting them directly, but your recent laxity for GVH sure does seem strange, regardless of your motives. It is pretty simple, and really not garbage.  As soon as this crap happened with Xfuse you were there to tell everyone to give him a chance and you started being his mouth piece throughout the thread trying to answer questions which Duke should have been answering him self.  So if your not getting paid by CC or by someone to prop CC up, then you are the one being ripped off. Whether or not you are being paid you are for sure being used as a mouth piece for this group.  If you review this thread, you started doing the same for Tdale also.  Have him come back here and answer his own questions,  we don't need you making excuses for them or being their mouth piece, they do a good enough job them selves of sounding ignorant and making them selves look stupid. They don't need you to put the icing on top for them.  This just makes you look like your involved in some way, whether you are or are not, how would we ever really know?

Simply put, no company should be transferring assets to another without some type of legal agreement.  If there is one that exists, send me an NDA and a copy of it and I will be happy to change my tune, as I said in my first post in this thread. In no case have either of these 'companies' shown that there was any legal measure actually taken.  They simply have just said "here is what we manufactured last night and agreed to in a back room" just like the mob would.  Who needs a contract when nothing is really changing, its just another arm of the same syndicate.  Which was also my point here.  These guys keep coming here and acting like something changed for the better, when in reality its all the same old bullshit. Same company, same syndicate of people, same network, same products, same overall BULLSHIT.  Why don't you contact the attorney general your self, if you have all the resources? I see no reason for you not to be the one to take that action (unless you have some vested interest in the outcome, because that is what this looks like?). 

I am not out to get you DrMike, but you really should start considering how your involvement in this looks, because as I said, it seems quite shady at the very least.

my 2 cents.

Cheers!


----------



## Dillybob

TheLinuxBug said:


> @drmike Sure, you haven't been promoting them directly, but your recent laxity for GVH sure does seem strange, regardless of your motives. It is pretty simple, and really not garbage.  As soon as this crap happened with Xfuse you were there to tell everyone to give him a chance and you started being his mouth piece throughout the thread trying to answer questions which Duke should have been answering him self.  So if your not getting paid by CC or by someone to prop CC up, then you are the one being ripped off. Whether or not you are being paid you are for sure being used as a mouth piece for this group.  If you review this thread, you started doing the same for Tdale also.  Have him come back here and answer his own questions,  we don't need you making excuses for them or being their mouth piece, they do a good enough job them selves of sounding ignorant and making them selves look stupid. They don't need you to put the icing on top for them.  This just makes you look like your involved in some way, whether you are or are not, how would we ever really know?
> 
> Simply put, no company should be transferring assets to another without some type of legal agreement.  If there is one that exists, send me an NDA and a copy of it and I will be happy to change my tune, as I said in my first post in this thread. In no case have either of these 'companies' shown that there was any legal measure actually taken.  They simply have just said "here is what we manufactured last night and agreed to in a back room" just like the mob would.  Who needs a contract when nothing is really changing, its just another arm of the same syndicate.  Which was also my point here.  These guys keep coming here and acting like something changed for the better, when in reality its all the same old bullshit. Same company, same syndicate of people, same network, same products, same overall BULLSHIT.  Why don't you contact the attorney general your self, if you have all the resources? I see no reason for you not to be the one to take that action (unless you have some vested interest in the outcome, because that is what this looks like?).
> 
> I am not out to get you DrMike, but you really should start considering how your involvement in this looks, because as I said, it seems quite shady at the very least.
> 
> my 2 cents.
> 
> Cheers!



"Simply put, no company should be transferring assets to another without some type of legal agreement. "

This is just a marketing play they want you to believe. Bet you the actual data customer pool, etc is already transferred to CVPS/CC.

For example:

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/1122897/#Comment_1122897

He says:

'I'm 1% done, the boat will float'...

No one says that shit. He's a *public relation pawn, spawned by CC/CVPS *to make it seem like CVPS has nothing to do with it, but in reality like I said, they have the data already technically and it's probably already going to their pool as we speak.


----------



## Dillybob

This topic tile is misleading.

It should be:

*CVPS / ColoCrossing has acquired GreenValueHost v2 Clients and domain.   :lol:**  :lol:**  :lol:**  :lol:**  :lol:**  :lol:** *


----------



## drmike

TheLinuxBug said:


> @drmike Sure, you haven't been promoting them directly, but your recent laxity for GVH sure does seem strange, regardless of your motives. It is pretty simple, and really not garbage.  As soon as this crap happened with Xfuse you were there to tell everyone to give him a chance and you started being his mouth piece throughout the thread trying to answer questions which Duke should have been answering him self.  So if your not getting paid by CC or by someone to prop CC up, then you are the one being ripped off. Whether or not you are being paid you are for sure being used as a mouth piece for this group.  If you review this thread, you started doing the same for Tdale also.  Have him come back here and answer his own questions,  we don't need you making excuses for them or being their mouth piece, they do a good enough job them selves of sounding ignorant and making them selves look stupid. They don't need you to put the icing on top for them.  This just makes you look like your involved in some way, whether you are or are not, how would we ever really know?
> 
> Simply put, no company should be transferring assets to another without some type of legal agreement.  If there is one that exists, send me an NDA and a copy of it and I will be happy to change my tune, as I said in my first post in this thread. In no case have either of these 'companies' shown that there was any legal measure actually taken.  They simply have just said "here is what we manufactured last night and agreed to in a back room" just like the mob would.  Who needs a contract when nothing is really changing, its just another arm of the same syndicate.  Which was also my point here.  These guys keep coming here and acting like something changed for the better, when in reality its all the same old bullshit. Same company, same syndicate of people, same network, same products, same overall BULLSHIT.  Why don't you contact the attorney general your self, if you have all the resources? I see no reason for you not to be the one to take that action (unless you have some vested interest in the outcome, because that is what this looks like?).
> 
> I am not out to get you DrMike, but you really should start considering how your involvement in this looks, because as I said, it seems quite shady at the very least.
> 
> my 2 cents.
> 
> Cheers!


This is better   On point.

Let's start with this zinger  cause I have a purse full of them.    That WHT Corporate account no more, yeah I put that puck in that net.  Net effect?  Bunch of folks doing shady and cutting corners in bad way are on the out.  Pay up or be a normal non corporate over there.  Cuts down on noise in the room.  Everyone wins (tired of seeing driveby ad dumpers with 3-4 ads bombing - even if you are paying for such. ) MFers need to start earning ad rights, post, participate thresholds to get credits to post. But that won't happen, too much money the broken arse way it is.  Plus engineering some software isn't what anyone wants to do (lazy check collectors).

Jonny out of hosting?  Been trying to get this done for a long time.  Months, many months.  Why?  Cause the guy is fucked in the brain and customers don't deserve the bullshit.  Aside from running him over with a car or putting him in a river with some cement shoes, shit just takes time for him to continue the stupidity {even when told to knock it off by a long army list of folks} and for it to reach level where things are no more.  That thing was an earned WHT ban for shilling (fake review for another company).  Kudos to WHT mods for doing their jobs and getting whatever sorted out and taking action (FINALLY).  Not be harsh about it, but eh guy needs legit mental health help and he wouldn't get it lingering in hosting.  This stuff was amplifying whatever disorder he actually has.

As far as being mouthpiece for guys... if I know the info it probably goes up.   I like most folks have value on time and if thread is taking 12 hours to develop probably am not reading it and checked out.  So I'll post in situations like that.  I do it all the time.  I am not here as @tdale 's rep.  He needs to do his own answering and tap dancing.   I encourage guys to get answers.

Now it doesn't go from saying payoffs and scumbag inference about me to now saying 'oh you are getting ripped off'.  I get you feel something else under the surface.  I agree with such Q&A.  Ask questions and I usually give answers.    

I haven't taken anything real, unreal, of value of status anything from tdale, Duke, GVH, CC, etc.    GVH I spanked many times for shit behavior.   More than probably anyone else by a big distance.

As far as Attorney General and all that love,  I have this stuff called work to do.  I already donate too much time and energy to this industry providing the materials, entertainment and getting the bums the hell out of it.  Me do more? nah, how about other folks do something.

That said @TheLinuxBug  I am not mad.  You are just being the mouthpiece for others who have said sentiments and some of it is fair to have and ask.   Are they paying you well  ?  Kidding.


----------



## DomainBop

TheLinuxBug said:


> 5. just starting to seem massively illegal, moving assets among different people without any actual contract or money changing hands.  What will it be tomorrow, they transfer another subsection to a 3rd owner "to help the customers", I mean come on?





> Dr Mike said:
> 
> 1. Legal transactions or paperwork - Don't know how everyone deals with their hosting, but doesn't seem to be an industry with heavy duty contracts.   The entirety of the industry lacks standards, weights, measures, it's the Wild West.  Saying their should be legal paperwork and somehow that makes a deal legal or legit is limited view.  Is it smart and normal in traditional businesses, absolutely.
> 
> The contracts and demands for such are about as bad as the claims of press releases.  They are ummm often flawed. With that *@tdale said he and Duke entered a contract and it is signed*.  He can confirm or deny that.  I just asked earlier. So pure hearsay.


The life long fuckups in the three companies involved in these asset shifting games are not representative of the entire webhosting industry, and neither is the average "business" operating from its parent's basement which rents a cheap server and posts a few ad on LEB/LET before calling it a day representative of the larger industry as a whole.  Webhosting is a multi-billion dollar industry with many publicly traded players and it has become a mainstream, traditional business over the years, and the industry in  general now observes the same practices when selling assets that the rest of the business world does and that includes signing contracts and having a verifiable paper trail.  This isn't the 90's anymore when the hosting industry was in its infancy.

In the business world signed contracts are the norm, and any "CEO" who does asset sales that entail selling off assets, especially  selling off the major operations of a company, without having a contract or paper trail is a complete idiot and as I posted earlier in this thread shouldn't be attempting to run a business. Good luck to any of these three companies if they don't have a paper trail for the asset moves and the IRS or state tax men do an audit, and good luck if one of the parties decides they want the assets back and files suit saying company x stole the assets and company x doesn't have any paperwork to backup its claims that it legally acquired them...and there are a million other scenarios where the lack of a signed contract during these asset disposals/sales/giveaways could become a death sentence for the company.

As far as "pure hearsay" goes: the principals of the 3 companies involved in this fiasco do not have a good track record of honesty (quite the opposite) and nothing that comes out of their mouths should be believed until actual proof is shown.



> There was no Corporate gratis.  WHT won't say what happened.  But all the budding researchers out there should have noticed corporate status stripped from a bunch of accounts.  What?  All those researchers didn't notice, shame.  It happened earlier this week.
> 
> It wasn't gratis.  Nope... No promo code or anything.  Those were stolen STATUS applied wrongly to accounts.  Someone exploited a flaw in the billing / account system.


XFuse Solutions was one of those who lost their WHT corporate status this week which doesn't surprise me at all based on what I've seen from that company over the past few months during this whole "acquisition" clown show


----------



## Dillybob

DomainBop said:


> XFuse Solutions was one of those who lost their corporate logo this week which doesn't surprise me at all based on what I've seen from that company over the past few months during this whole "acquisition" clown show


Maybe if they would fix their you know...



Missing image, they wouldn't of lost their title...          

That shit has been missing on their page for like over a month now. Jesus Christ, do they not check their own website lol


----------



## drmike

Dillybob said:


> Maybe if they would fix their you know...
> 
> 
> 
> Missing image, they wouldn't of lost their title...
> 
> That shit has been missing on their page for like over a month now. Jesus Christ, do they not check their own website lol


But does the Live Help work?


----------



## AnthonySmith

Just ban them all, CVPS, HVH, ServerMania, GVH, Xfuse, Hostress, and anyone else that is linked in to the obvious mess until they prove otherwise, petition other forums to do the same, job done.


----------



## drmike

AnthonySmith said:


> Just ban them all, CVPS, HVH, ServerMania, GVH, Xfuse, Hostress, and anyone else that is linked in to the obvious mess until they prove otherwise, petition other forums to do the same, job done.


We'll need the complete list


----------



## clarity

lunanode said:


> ^, I also highly doubt that GVH has *thousands* of containers/customers. If that is true then I guess humanity has made a giant leap into the future of "Idiocracy"


The sad thing that this is the future of the world that we live in. If you have not seen it, you should. Afterwards, please go have children.


----------



## XFS_Duke

DomainBop said:


> Everybody at the 3 companies involved should go and get a f***ing job because everyone involved has demonstrated repeatedly that a. they're not cut out to be business owners and b. their lack of knowledge about the right way to run a business means the odds of them ever making enough money from their "companies" to support themselves and their families is less than the chance of the taxman believing my claim that I'm trans-species and I shouldn't have to pay taxes since I've always self-identified as a Rottweiler .
> 
> TL;DR +1 to Lance J. for seeing the light and deciding to devote his time to activities (working at FedEx Office and going to college) that do not involved running a business.  We need HostNun to lead us in a prayer to pray that the others involved see the light and go get real jobs.
> 
> edit, from LET:
> 
> Reminds me of fabozo, buy a broken piece of crap low end provider for the customer mailing list  and then SPAM the hell out of everyone on the list with "Buffalo" dedicated server offers...Chris, is that you?


Hi DomainBob, just for your information, I had a full time job while running XFuse Solutions prior to my accident. I want to work, but my leg does not allow me to. I've never spammed people. The issues that happened were explained. Get over it. I've also never been part of any of the leaks nor has any happened while I had the GVH clients. Not a legitimate leak or spam or anything from me.



joepie91 said:


> So, TacVPS went out of business. Then XFuse purchased 'the brand' and 'relaunched' it as a subsidiary.
> 
> Then XFuse acquired GVH v1(?), and put it under the TacVPS brand.
> 
> Then Hostress acquired GVH v2.
> 
> Then Hostress acquired the TacVPS brand, presumably including the GVH v1 customers(?), from XFuse.
> 
> What the hell is going on? This smells worse than a fish market.


Your information is sorta messed up.

Firstly, TacVPS was owned by Brian Oliver, never sold to anyone and he was my business partner in the beginning. I have had the domain since 2012 when it was transferred from Brian's registrar to the company owned one. 

Secondly, when I picked up the GVH clients, I wanted to put them under XFuse, it didn't pan out. There was too many issues resulting in my dev environment so I did not do it. I instead pushed it to a lingering domain name, TacVPS. I picked them up so they didn't get dumped like a bad habit. We all know that happens and I didn't want it to happen to them. I've also said this many times. When Jonny said he was killing GVH, I said I wanted the domain name. I never wanted the customers or website or any of that, just the domain name. I then spoke to Thomas Dale about it and he would take them. From there, that deal was done. 

Lastly, unfortunately, I was fed up with dealing with crap everyday from people who were supposed to be helping me. I made a lot of progress from where the GVH clients were prior to me taking over. Example, severely degraded servers were fixed or replaced, abusers were removed (which is some reason for some of the hate, some of them were LET and vpsB members), spammers were removed as well and the entire structure cleaned up over time. The debt, the debt, the debt. What more can I say? The debt was higher than I expected when I pulled this stuff in. I went from $12k in debt to CC because of Jonny's crap, to around $7k after making a ton of payments to HVH. Sadly, after they got Jonny and Lance to agree to paying around $5k back, they wouldn't remove the debt from the account, which would have left me with around $3k or so to pay back. I put every dollar I got back into HVH, licenses and so forth to make this work for the customers. I've dealt with all the stress, bills and talking from forum members who fail to remember me before this issue happened. People say I was a scammer the entire time and they obviously don't know me and only use this situation to jump to a conclusion that just shows some peoples short minds. I've NEVER scammed anyone. I've tried to help as many people as possible. That's what I do and that's how I am. Plain and simple. I came to an agreement with Thomas to take the clients after he consulted with Biloh and Ernie about it. Not really sure of his deal with CC, but that's not my business. Once I finish doing things I have to do, XFuse Solutions, LLC will have NO GVH/TacVPS/Hostress or whatever data anywhere on any property owned or used by me or any of my staff, past or present. I will not use the customer data unless the customer specifically asks me to move them over. That is all. There is nothing shady. Me and Thomas have a signed agreement regarding this transfer, but people insist otherwise, that's your prerogative if you want to think that way. I've been as open and honest with you guys as possible.



Tyler said:


> In my opinion, no. Duke was volunteering at GVH and then Jon asked him to take the keys. He took the keys for a while, but it seems that tdale made him an offer that he couldn't refuse. Duke is a stand up guy.
> 
> Methinks no, at least from CC, since I believe his nodes are not solely with CC.


I helped Jonny when he was getting destroyed and having a lot of issues. Jonny was going to dump the customers to another company that would have removed them from ColoCrossing and tell ColoCrossing to f off in not so many words. I was actually in Dallas, TX touring the Incero datacenter at that time when Jonny told me that. Knowing some things about this other company, I thought it would be better to take them because I knew the structure of the servers and everything else. I made it a rush decision, but at the time, in my defense (lol) I was under narcotics prescribed by my doctor for the pain I was/am in all the time. I've neglected my health and recovery trying to fix this stuff for the customers. Putting it plainly, everything good that has happened with any of the former GVH customers servers since around December of 2014 was my doing. Had some help from others but mostly me. 

@Tyler, I currently have no VPS nodes with ColoCrossing. XFuse never was a ColoCrossing user except from the beginning when we were being cheap. I don't mind ColoCrossing and after using their network for the past months, I enjoyed it. The IP issues are being resolved in regards to the spamhaus listings. My only quirk is the "Your server was spamming so it was nullrouted" auto-nullroutes. I'm almost certain if someone sends a bunch of packets to port 25 on a server in CC, it would probably be nullrouted. Or if you send pings somehow from port 25, it would nullroute. I can't confirm this because I don't want to do it and never have. Overall, ColoCrossing has come a long way from my first experience. It wasn't great then.



Dillybob said:


> Yeah, I was just curious about him. I saw his video and he does seem legit. The question is though did tdale offer him money for those clients, which is what I'm assuming what happened?


@Dillybob, you crack me up with your other posts. You know, throughout this entire ordeal, there are people who see's through the BS from these forums and don't think I am "The Hosting version of Satan". Truth is, I'm the furthest from that. I've seen hosts with issues and helped them. My previous business partner, Brian, and I helped another company when they were hit with that nasty whmcs and solusvm exploit. I've helped a few more fix some servers and other things. What I'm trying to say, I am legitimate. I don't lie about things. I do play things close to the chest though at times. I appreciate you not bashing me though. Thanks.

-----------------------------

Alright, those are the replies I felt were needed. I know a lot of you guys on here think I have no knowledge of how to run a business, I appreciate that. There are a few issues with that however. I've been store manager, assistant manager, supervisor and shift leaders for large companies such as Pep Boys Auto, Giles Nissan, Arvixe, LLC and my last job before my accident I was a Assistant Manager with Cycle Gear. I have learned a lot about what it takes to run a business from the entry level stuff to the higher up. At Cycle Gear I was in line to become Store Manager when my Store Manager moved up to District Manager. Why is that? Because I bust my ass to learn and do things the right way. My wreck killed that path and I lost a lot. I'll put it to you like this. I screwed up. That's the just of it. Before the accident and the GVH stuff, I would pull in a few customers a day and everyone was happy for the most part. I don't think you can find a legitimate complaint that I did not resolve in a satisfactory manner for any customer. I've never said a bad word about a customer on a forum. I've said it about trolls and people who tried to exploit my accident and the donation stuff to their advantage of smearing my name and making people think I was a bad person. 

We've succeeded in one thing though. Jonny isn't here anymore. I'll speak to his parents about him in the coming days as I had to threaten him to call his father today for acting stupid in a chat. I've been very open in this response and if you don't believe me, I am sorry that you feel that way. I've never lied to any of you about anything. I may have withheld information at times to keep it civil, because you know how some of you can get with the drama threads. 

With all of that said, I believe that the previous GVH/TacVPS customers will be in good hands for the most part. I do have my issues with some things being told to some customers right now because I feel that they are unfair due to some of the recent issues with the Buffalo migration by CC, but that is what it is. I believe Thomas has the full backing of ColoCrossing and HVH at this point and he's actually further along with them than I would have ever been I guess. Don't think for one moment that this doesn't affect me personally, as it certainly does. I kept telling myself that I could do this and it wouldn't kill me. Unfortunately, it took me a while to realize that it would happen soon. Getting back to my health issues from the wreck, my leg got a little better but without the proper PT and correct mobility (partially due to lack of funds coming in from both places and having to funnel everything to HVH and license providers to fix this crap) I've now been scheduled for a prescheduled for a knee replacement surgery due to arthritis setting in very quickly. Most of you don't care, but for those that do, I appreciate it.  

To be quite honest, I've respected this community far more even though some of the bigger names here have took their shots at me but I don't hold any grudges. You guys rock overall. 

Thank you for reading this and understanding what I mean by it. I know speculation will continue and I cannot stop that. However, to any future person who wants to give my services a try, XFuse Solutions, LLC will never be sold or given away. That's a promise and if it ever happens, you can sue me for breach of a verbal/written contract, whatever in the heck you want to call it. LOL.


----------



## KuJoe

Walls and walls of text that amounts to nothing. Sorry guys but spending more than 30 seconds on these clowns is too much time wasted. Greed and drama are all these kids know and nothing said online will ever change that.


Please take the time you would spend here and do something productive that can benefit you or somebody else. These kids have already drained enough time, money, and energy from the community.


Thank you.


----------



## DomainBop

KuJoe said:


> Walls and walls of text that amounts to nothing. Sorry guys but spending more than 30 seconds on these clowns is too much time wasted. Greed and drama are all these kids know and nothing said online will ever change that.
> 
> 
> Please take the time you would spend here and do something productive that can benefit you or somebody else. These kids have already drained enough time, money, and energy from the community.
> 
> 
> Thank you.


Good point, so  I'll just give a quick TL;DR of the  important points of the Hostress acquisition of GVH's remains so everyone can focus their energies elsewhere: 

1. UGVPS, DigTheMine, Hostress v1 (the one that deadpooled without notice to customers last fall)...a trio of failures and screwed customers left in their wake by tdale during the past 2 years

2.  Duke said _"__I came to an agreement with Thomas to take the clients after he consulted with *Biloh* and *Ernie* about it."_ and then Duke said  _"__I believe Thomas has the full backing of *ColoCrossing* and *HVH* at this point and he's actually further along with them than I would have ever been I guess"_


----------



## Dillybob

Well, I honestly think Duke is sincere, and just got in the middle of it *or* he is a pawn spawned by CVPS for a public relation compassion move. So was Jon, and so was others.

All in all, 

'It looks just like the usual CC shuffle and launder operation.'

Says it the best. It's just another move by CVPS to accrue more customers whether duke is involved or not, the fact remains I can totally understand now what KuJoe meant by saying LET is a far bigger sham than WHT. It's just sad.... very sad.

I would make a Worst of the Web-Hosting Industry video but I do like LET and their community even though half of them are pricks and live in 3rd world countries.. they are still some very smart people leftover there. GIANT_CRAB for example.

Plus, the video would be about CVPS/CC not LET anyways. I'm just scared I'd miss a lot of facts since I just found about this. Someone else needs to do it..


----------



## telephone

Dillybob said:


> I would make a Worst of the Web-Hosting Industry video but I do like LET and their community even though half of them are pricks and live in 3rd world countries.. they are still some very smart people leftover there. GIANT_CRAB for example.
> 
> 
> Plus, the video would be about CVPS/CC not LET anyways. I'm just scared I'd miss a lot of facts since I just found about this. Someone else needs to do it..


I'll leave all videos to Duke and yourself. Now if you wish to make an infographic, then I'll definitely check it out! But I'm not going to watch a 15min+ video about <insert 2-3 letter acronym>.


----------



## Dillybob

telephone said:


> I'll leave all videos to Duke and yourself. Now if you wish to make an infographic, then I'll definitely check it out! But I'm not going to watch a 15min+ video about <insert 2-3 letter acronym>.


Yes, I know it was a bit long but I had to touch on each WHT scam benefit. I probably could of done it faster without me rambling you're right. I just don't make videos that was my first time. I just downloaded ShareX and started to record, piece stuff together


----------



## AnthonySmith

Sorry Duke but your full of shit, you were used willingly or not (if not you should have known better) as a CC/HVH Shill and I believe you knew that.

I called it months ago and gave you the benefit of the doubt, you proved me right, you knowingly take the brunt for a few months then passed the clients to a CC backed company, exactly what you said was not going to happen.

Scum.

@mods Is there any plan to Ban them all?


----------



## Vega

MartinD said:


> That holy grail of all psychological disorders; 'DID'
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dissociative_identity_disorder


 


drmike said:


> This is how it started:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a more recent recap / wrap of situations:


Out of boredom, I did read through that and it was quite interesting. Between GVH(which I've heard about on WHT ad naseum) and ColoCrossing, not to mention the EIG drama you hear about and Godaddy, it makes it so difficult for me as a customer with none of the experience and knowledge you guys here, WHT and LET have because we don't know the inside scoop. It's why I am making it a mission to be more active on these forusm so I can learn about this host or that host...

It is what has made me a bit wary about joining up with this host Psychz Network(PhotonVPS/YardVPS) just because of some stuff I heard despite them seeming very cool.

It's quite scary as a customer knowing we're giving our data and trusting our sites with people who are nefarious 

However the psychology major in me was definitely intrigued and entertained by the threads


----------



## DomainBop

AnthonySmith said:


> Sorry Duke but your full of shit, you were used willingly or not (if not you should have known better) as a CC/HVH Shill and I believe you knew that.
> 
> I called it months ago and gave you the benefit of the doubt, you proved me right, you knowingly take the brunt for a few months then passed the clients to a CC backed company, exactly what you said was not going to happen.
> 
> Scum.


Actually, I think both him and Thomas are clowns and should apply for jobs at Ringling Brothers.  Duke/XFuse Solutions supposedly took ownership of the domain greenvaluehost.com earlier this week and then sold it to Hostress a few days later but the WHOIS doesn't reflect that.  The nameservers on the WHOIS were changed yesterday to HVH's nameservers but that is the only change that has occured with the WHOIS this week.  If somebody had access to the registrar account to change the nameservers why didn't they change the ownership info on the domain?




> whois greenvaluehost.com
> 
> 
> 
> Whois Server Version 2.0
> 
> 
> 
> Domain names in the .com and .net domains can now be registered
> 
> with many different competing registrars. Go to http://www.internic.net
> 
> for detailed information.
> 
> 
> 
> Domain Name: GREENVALUEHOST.COM
> 
> Registrar: ENOM, INC.
> 
> Sponsoring Registrar IANA ID: 48
> 
> Whois Server: whois.enom.com
> 
> Referral URL: http://www.enom.com
> 
> Name Server: NS1.HUDSONVALLEYHOST.COM
> 
> Name Server: NS2.HUDSONVALLEYHOST.COM
> 
> Status: ok http://www.icann.org/epp#OK
> 
> Updated Date: 18-jun-2015
> 
> Creation Date: 16-jul-2012
> 
> Expiration Date: 16-jul-2016
> 
> 
> 
> >>> Last update of whois database: Fri, 19 Jun 2015 13:51:49 GMT <<<
> 
> 
> 
> NOTICE: The expiration date displayed in this record is the date the
> 
> registrar's sponsorship of the domain name registration in the registry is
> 
> currently set to expire. This date does not necessarily reflect the expiration
> 
> date of the domain name registrant's agreement with the sponsoring
> 
> registrar.  Users may consult the sponsoring registrar's Whois database to
> 
> view the registrar's reported date of expiration for this registration.
> 
> 
> 
> TERMS OF USE: You are not authorized to access or query our Whois
> 
> database through the use of electronic processes that are high-volume and
> 
> automated except as reasonably necessary to register domain names or
> 
> modify existing registrations; the Data in VeriSign Global Registry
> 
> Services' ("VeriSign") Whois database is provided by VeriSign for
> 
> information purposes only, and to assist persons in obtaining information
> 
> about or related to a domain name registration record. VeriSign does not
> 
> guarantee its accuracy. By submitting a Whois query, you agree to abide
> 
> by the following terms of use: You agree that you may use this Data only
> 
> for lawful purposes and that under no circumstances will you use this Data
> 
> to: (1) allow, enable, or otherwise support the transmission of mass
> 
> unsolicited, commercial advertising or solicitations via e-mail, telephone,
> 
> or facsimile; or (2) enable high volume, automated, electronic processes
> 
> that apply to VeriSign (or its computer systems). The compilation,
> 
> repackaging, dissemination or other use of this Data is expressly
> 
> prohibited without the prior written consent of VeriSign. You agree not to
> 
> use electronic processes that are automated and high-volume to access or
> 
> query the Whois database except as reasonably necessary to register
> 
> domain names or modify existing registrations. VeriSign reserves the right
> 
> to restrict your access to the Whois database in its sole discretion to ensure
> 
> operational stability.  VeriSign may restrict or terminate your access to the
> 
> Whois database for failure to abide by these terms of use. VeriSign
> 
> reserves the right to modify these terms at any time.
> 
> 
> 
> The Registry database contains ONLY .COM, .NET, .EDU domains and
> 
> Registrars.
> 
> 
> 
> For more information on Whois status codes, please visit
> 
> https://www.icann.org/resources/pages/epp-status-codes-2014-06-16-en.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Domain Name: GREENVALUEHOST.COM
> 
> Registry Domain ID: 1734158253_DOMAIN_COM-VRSN
> 
> Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.enom.com
> 
> Registrar URL: www.enom.com
> 
> Updated Date: 2015-03-09T12:05:06.00Z
> 
> Creation Date: 2012-07-16T18:13:00.00Z
> 
> Registrar Registration Expiration Date: 2016-07-16T18:13:00.00Z
> 
> Registrar: ENOM, INC.
> 
> Registrar IANA ID: 48
> 
> Domain Status: ok https://www.icann.org/epp#ok
> 
> Registry Registrant ID:
> 
> Registrant Name: LANCE JESSURUN
> 
> Registrant Organization: GREEN VALUE HOSTING, INC.
> 
> Registrant Street: 200 W NORTH ST PO BOX 972
> 
> Registrant City: NORMAL
> 
> Registrant State/Province: IL
> 
> Registrant Postal Code: 61761
> 
> Registrant Country: US
> 
> Registrant Phone: +1.8557869288
> 
> Registrant Phone Ext:
> 
> Registrant Fax:
> 
> Registrant Fax Ext:
> 
> Registrant Email: [email protected]
> 
> Registry Admin ID:
> 
> Admin Name: JONATHAN NGUYEN
> 
> Admin Organization: GREEN VALUE HOSTING, INC.
> 
> Admin Street: 200 W NORTH ST PO BOX 972
> 
> Admin City: NORMAL
> 
> Admin State/Province: IL
> 
> Admin Postal Code: 61761
> 
> Admin Country: US
> 
> Admin Phone: +1.8557869288
> 
> Admin Phone Ext:
> 
> Admin Fax:
> 
> Admin Fax Ext:
> 
> Admin Email: [email protected]
> 
> Registry Tech ID:
> 
> Tech Name: JONATHAN NGUYEN
> 
> Tech Organization: GREEN VALUE HOSTING, INC.
> 
> Tech Street: 200 W NORTH ST PO BOX 972
> 
> Tech City: NORMAL
> 
> Tech State/Province: IL
> 
> Tech Postal Code: 61761
> 
> Tech Country: US
> 
> Tech Phone: +1.8557869288
> 
> Tech Phone Ext:
> 
> Tech Fax:
> 
> Tech Fax Ext:
> 
> Tech Email: [email protected]
> 
> Name Server: NS1.HUDSONVALLEYHOST.COM
> 
> Name Server: NS2.HUDSONVALLEYHOST.COM
> 
> DNSSEC: unSigned
> 
> Registrar Abuse Contact Email: [email protected]
> 
> Registrar Abuse Contact Phone: +1.4252982646
> 
> URL of the ICANN WHOIS Data Problem Reporting System: http://wdprs.internic.net/
> 
> Last update of WHOIS database: 2015-03-09T12:05:06.00Z
> 
> 
> 
> The data in this whois database is provided to you for information
> 
> purposes only, that is, to assist you in obtaining information about or
> 
> related to a domain name registration record. We make this information
> 
> available "as is," and do not guarantee its accuracy. By submitting a
> 
> whois query, you agree that you will use this data only for lawful
> 
> purposes and that, under no circumstances will you use this data to: (1)
> 
> enable high volume, automated, electronic processes that stress or load
> 
> this whois database system providing you this information; or (2) allow,
> 
> enable, or otherwise support the transmission of mass unsolicited,
> 
> commercial advertising or solicitations via direct mail, electronic
> 
> mail, or by telephone. The compilation, repackaging, dissemination or
> 
> other use of this data is expressly prohibited without prior written
> 
> consent from us.
> 
> 
> 
> We reserve the right to modify these terms at any time. By submitting
> 
> this query, you agree to abide by these terms.
> 
> Version 6.3 4/3/2002



Same story on the gvhclientarea.com domain name: no change to the WHOIS data this week (last change was back in April)




> whois gvhclientarea.com
> 
> 
> 
> Whois Server Version 2.0
> 
> 
> 
> Domain names in the .com and .net domains can now be registered
> 
> with many different competing registrars. Go to http://www.internic.net
> 
> for detailed information.
> 
> 
> 
> Domain Name: GVHCLIENTAREA.COM
> 
> Registrar: NAMESILO, LLC
> 
> Sponsoring Registrar IANA ID: 1479
> 
> Whois Server: whois.namesilo.com
> 
> Referral URL: http://www.namesilo.com
> 
> Name Server: NS1.GVHCLIENTAREA.COM
> 
> Name Server: NS2.GVHCLIENTAREA.COM
> 
> Status: clientDeleteProhibited http://www.icann.org/epp#clientDeleteProhibited
> 
> Status: clientRenewProhibited http://www.icann.org/epp#clientRenewProhibited
> 
> Status: clientTransferProhibited http://www.icann.org/epp#clientTransferProhibited
> 
> Status: clientUpdateProhibited http://www.icann.org/epp#clientUpdateProhibited
> 
> Updated Date: 08-apr-2015
> 
> Creation Date: 01-mar-2015
> 
> Expiration Date: 01-mar-2016
> 
> 
> 
> >>> Last update of whois database: Fri, 19 Jun 2015 14:06:10 GMT <<<
> 
> 
> 
> NOTICE: The expiration date displayed in this record is the date the
> 
> registrar's sponsorship of the domain name registration in the registry is
> 
> currently set to expire. This date does not necessarily reflect the expiration
> 
> date of the domain name registrant's agreement with the sponsoring
> 
> registrar.  Users may consult the sponsoring registrar's Whois database to
> 
> view the registrar's reported date of expiration for this registration.
> 
> 
> 
> TERMS OF USE: You are not authorized to access or query our Whois
> 
> database through the use of electronic processes that are high-volume and
> 
> automated except as reasonably necessary to register domain names or
> 
> modify existing registrations; the Data in VeriSign Global Registry
> 
> Services' ("VeriSign") Whois database is provided by VeriSign for
> 
> information purposes only, and to assist persons in obtaining information
> 
> about or related to a domain name registration record. VeriSign does not
> 
> guarantee its accuracy. By submitting a Whois query, you agree to abide
> 
> by the following terms of use: You agree that you may use this Data only
> 
> for lawful purposes and that under no circumstances will you use this Data
> 
> to: (1) allow, enable, or otherwise support the transmission of mass
> 
> unsolicited, commercial advertising or solicitations via e-mail, telephone,
> 
> or facsimile; or (2) enable high volume, automated, electronic processes
> 
> that apply to VeriSign (or its computer systems). The compilation,
> 
> repackaging, dissemination or other use of this Data is expressly
> 
> prohibited without the prior written consent of VeriSign. You agree not to
> 
> use electronic processes that are automated and high-volume to access or
> 
> query the Whois database except as reasonably necessary to register
> 
> domain names or modify existing registrations. VeriSign reserves the right
> 
> to restrict your access to the Whois database in its sole discretion to ensure
> 
> operational stability.  VeriSign may restrict or terminate your access to the
> 
> Whois database for failure to abide by these terms of use. VeriSign
> 
> reserves the right to modify these terms at any time.
> 
> 
> 
> The Registry database contains ONLY .COM, .NET, .EDU domains and
> 
> Registrars.
> 
> 
> 
> For more information on Whois status codes, please visit
> 
> https://www.icann.org/resources/pages/epp-status-codes-2014-06-16-en.
> 
> Domain Name: gvhclientarea.com
> 
> Registry Domain ID: 1906352672_DOMAIN_COM-VRSN
> 
> Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.namesilo.com
> 
> Registrar URL: https://www.namesilo.com/
> 
> Updated Date: 2015-06-13
> 
> Creation Date: 2015-03-01
> 
> Registrar Registration Expiration Date: 2016-03-01
> 
> Registrar: NameSilo, LLC
> 
> Registrar IANA ID: 1479
> 
> Registrar Abuse Contact Email: [email protected]
> 
> Registrar Abuse Contact Phone: +1.6024928198
> 
> Reseller: GreenValueHost
> 
> Status: clientUpdateProhibited
> 
> Status: clientRenewProhibited
> 
> Status: clientDeleteProhibited
> 
> Status: clientTransferProhibited
> 
> Registry Registrant ID:
> 
> Registrant Name: Jonathan Nguyen
> 
> Registrant Organization: Green Value Hosting, Inc.
> 
> Registrant Street: 200 W North St PO Box 972
> 
> Registrant City: Normal
> 
> Registrant State/Province: IL
> 
> Registrant Postal Code: 61761
> 
> Registrant Country: US
> 
> Registrant Phone: +1.3124362204
> 
> Registrant Phone Ext:
> 
> Registrant Fax:
> 
> Registrant Fax Ext:
> 
> Registrant Email: [email protected]
> 
> Registry Admin ID:
> 
> Admin Name: Jonathan Nguyen
> 
> Admin Organization: Green Value Hosting, Inc.
> 
> Admin Street: 200 W North St PO Box 972
> 
> Admin City: Normal
> 
> Admin State/Province: IL
> 
> Admin Postal Code: 61761
> 
> Admin Country: US
> 
> Admin Phone: +1.3124362204
> 
> Admin Phone Ext:
> 
> Admin Fax:
> 
> Admin Fax Ext:
> 
> Admin Email: [email protected]
> 
> Registry Tech ID:
> 
> Tech Name: Jonathan Nguyen
> 
> Tech Organization: Green Value Hosting, Inc.
> 
> Tech Street: 200 W North St PO Box 972
> 
> Tech City: Normal
> 
> Tech State/Province: IL
> 
> Tech Postal Code: 61761
> 
> Tech Country: US
> 
> Tech Phone: +1.3124362204
> 
> Tech Phone Ext:
> 
> Tech Fax:
> 
> Tech Fax Ext:
> 
> Tech Email: [email protected]
> 
> Name Server: ns1.gvhclientarea.com
> 
> Name Server: ns2.gvhclientarea.com
> 
> DNSSEC: unsigned
> 
> URL of the ICANN WHOIS Data Problem Reporting System: http://wdprs.internic.net/
> 
> Last update of WHOIS database: 2015-06-19 07:06:16
> 
> 
> 
> NOTICE AND TERMS OF USE: You are not authorized to access or query our WHOIS
> 
> database through the use of high-volume, automated, electronic processes. The
> 
> Data in our WHOIS database is provided for information purposes only, and to
> 
> assist persons in obtaining information about or related to a domain name
> 
> registration record. We do not guarantee its accuracy. By submitting a WHOIS
> 
> query, you agree to abide by the following terms of use: You agree that you may
> 
> use this Data only for lawful purposes and that under no circumstances will you
> 
> use this Data to: (1) allow, enable, or otherwise support the transmission of
> 
> mass unsolicited, commercial advertising or solicitations via e-mail, telephone,
> 
> or facsimile; or (2) enable high volume, automated, electronic processes that
> 
> apply to us (or our computer systems). The compilation, repackaging,
> 
> dissemination or other use of this Data is expressly prohibited without our
> 
> prior written consent. We reserve the right to terminate your access to the
> 
> WHOIS database at our sole discretion, including without limitation, for
> 
> excessive querying of the WHOIS database or for failure to otherwise abide by
> 
> this policy. We reserve the right to modify these terms at any time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Domain Registration Services provided by Green Value Hosting, Inc. (GreenValueHost)
> 
> 
> 
> Visit us today at www.greenvaluehost.com



...and the domain tacvps.com still has Duke/Xfuse's info...

I guess Thomas didn't learn his lesson about the importance of making sure WHOIS info is kept up to date even after his domain digthemine.com was temporarily suspended for invalid WHOIS info when an ICANN complaint was filed 2 years ago.  

------------

*edited to add*: Toadyus  on LET posted:



> You can't / won't be trusted by anyone at LET. Good Luck....you'll need it.


Good luck will definitely be needed if the people on LET aren't buying the BS since Hostress and GreenValueHost offers can't be posted on WHT by Thomas because WHT suspended both his previous IDs ugvps and digthemine in early 2014 for a multiple account violation.


----------



## toadyus

hahaha the guy is a joke, this whole thing is a joke. How they think it's "OK" to just pass around people's personal information is shocking. I'm glad I never got on the GVH train I knew it was going to be a disaster from the start.


----------



## joepie91

XFS_Duke said:


> Your information is sorta messed up.
> 
> Firstly, TacVPS was owned by Brian Oliver, never sold to anyone and he was my business partner in the beginning. I have had the domain since 2012 when it was transferred from Brian's registrar to the company owned one.
> 
> Secondly, when I picked up the GVH clients, I wanted to put them under XFuse, it didn't pan out. There was too many issues resulting in my dev environment so I did not do it. *I instead pushed it to a lingering domain name, TacVPS.* I picked them up so they didn't get dumped like a bad habit. We all know that happens and I didn't want it to happen to them. I've also said this many times. When Jonny said he was killing GVH, I said I wanted the domain name. I never wanted the customers or website or any of that, just the domain name. I then spoke to Thomas Dale about it and he would take them. From there, that deal was done.
> 
> Lastly, unfortunately, I was fed up with dealing with crap everyday from people who were supposed to be helping me. I made a lot of progress from where the GVH clients were prior to me taking over. Example, severely degraded servers were fixed or replaced, abusers were removed (which is some reason for some of the hate, some of them were LET and vpsB members), spammers were removed as well and the entire structure cleaned up over time. The debt, the debt, the debt. What more can I say? The debt was higher than I expected when I pulled this stuff in. I went from $12k in debt to CC because of Jonny's crap, to around $7k after making a ton of payments to HVH. Sadly, after they got Jonny and Lance to agree to paying around $5k back, they wouldn't remove the debt from the account, which would have left me with around $3k or so to pay back. I put every dollar I got back into HVH, licenses and so forth to make this work for the customers. I've dealt with all the stress, bills and talking from forum members who fail to remember me before this issue happened. People say I was a scammer the entire time and they obviously don't know me and only use this situation to jump to a conclusion that just shows some peoples short minds. I've NEVER scammed anyone. I've tried to help as many people as possible. That's what I do and that's how I am. Plain and simple. I came to an agreement with Thomas to take the clients after he consulted with Biloh and Ernie about it. Not really sure of his deal with CC, but that's not my business. Once I finish doing things I have to do, XFuse Solutions, LLC will have NO GVH/TacVPS/Hostress or whatever data anywhere on any property owned or used by me or any of my staff, past or present. I will not use the customer data unless the customer specifically asks me to move them over. That is all. There is nothing shady. Me and Thomas have a signed agreement regarding this transfer, but people insist otherwise, that's your prerogative if you want to think that way. I've been as open and honest with you guys as possible.


And I already pointed out that that is a lie.

I've stayed mostly quiet on this matter, to give you a chance to fix things, because I don't like jumping to conclusions. But when you start making claims that _obviously_ contradict other 'official' information and fail to disclose why there is a discrepancy, then that ends, and you just become yet another wagon hitched to the caravan of story-twisting, half-truth-telling, quietly-acquiring CC clowns.

You screwed it up yourself.


----------



## ChrisM

For the people saying Hostress is linked to Colocrossing.. Although the ones who run it may have once worked for them I don't believe they have any connections to them now.. 

I didn't really read the thread just my prediction from talking to them personally.


----------



## raindog308

nvm, it was already posted.


----------



## DomainBop

Chris Miller said:


> For the people saying Hostress is linked to Colocrossing.. Although the ones who run it may have once worked for them I don't believe they have any connections to them now..
> 
> 
> I didn't really read the thread just my prediction from talking to them personally.



Quotes from Duke Xfuse about  CC's involvement in the sale to Hostress



> _Duke said: "__I came to an agreement with Thomas to take the clients after he consulted with *Biloh* and *Ernie* about it."_
> 
> 
> 
> _Duke said: "__I believe Thomas has the full backing of *ColoCrossing* and *HVH* at this point and he's actually further along with them than I would have ever been I guess"_


@raindog308 said



> Domain Name: GREENVALUEHOST.COM


Probably the biggest news about the domains is that the ownership info hasn't been changed and Jonny and Lance are still listed as the owners, and their email addresses are still listed as the contacts.  I seem to remember UGVPS losing the UGVPS.com domain when they neglected to update the contact info.


----------



## drmike

Short on time and thanks for everyone looking.

*The domain contacts better get updated in the next few days and not with the usual privacy masking hide it stuff*.  It's a bad omen as-is, but this is all new just happened and I am sure @tdale has been drowned with the mess he just inherited (GVH customers are known for heavy ticket load).

I am outreaching to @tdale to see to it this gets done.   Guys are right to dig and distrust and Tdale is going to deal with time in the grill and if he's straight on this stuff he'll be all the better for the applied heat.  I don't  like the whole CC-tie-in at the end like any sensible person.  

I'll let the folks defend themselves and say their piece.


----------



## AnthonySmith

XFS_Duke said:


> Alright, those are the replies I felt were needed. I know a lot of you guys on here think I have no knowledge of how to run a business, I appreciate that. There are a few issues with that however. I've been store manager, assistant manager, supervisor and shift leaders for large companies such as Pep Boys Auto, Giles Nissan, Arvixe, LLC and my last job before my accident I was a Assistant Manager with Cycle Gear. I have learned a lot about what it takes to run a business from the entry level stuff to the higher up.


All that experience yet according to tdale 75% of all the loss/un-sustainability is due to abandoned dedicated servers that neither you or JN ever noticed but continued to pay the bills for yourselves during the point when it is only natural to be the most skeptical and thorough when going through things.

Honestly if that is true then your not fit to safely flip burgers never mind run a hosting business, if that is not true then one of you is not being honest.


----------



## drmike

For all the daft cnnts smacking their lips on LET....  Paragraphs are your friends kids.   Part of the problem on LET in having a debate, taking up a matter is that things actually need to exceed 140 chars. 

Love that I am a flip flopper.  Yeah I endorse CC-associated companies, WHEN HELL FREEZES OVER.  Whole lot of delusional folks over on LET, as they play in ColoCrossing's sandbox.  If guys over there dislike ColoCrossing so much and don't trust ColoCrossing then why are they over there posting non stop and driving up ad views and income to ColoCrossing?  Do what the rest of us have done and LET detox.

Something I'll put out there that I've been told is that @tdale inherited GVH debt.  I don't have exact number but it is north of $10k.  Supposedly he's on the line to repay the incurred debt.  I'd like to see paperwork that confirms such or something.  But even that doesn't prove or disprove CC's puppet arm in the background.


----------



## msp - nick

drmike said:


> For all the daft cnnts smacking their lips on LET....  Paragraphs are your friends kids.   Part of the problem on LET in having a debate, taking up a matter is that things actually need to exceed 140 chars.
> 
> Love that I am a flip flopper.  Yeah I endorse CC-associated companies, WHEN HELL FREEZES OVER.  Whole lot of delusional folks over on LET, as they play in ColoCrossing's sandbox.  If guys over there dislike ColoCrossing so much and don't trust ColoCrossing then why are they over there posting non stop and driving up ad views and income to ColoCrossing?  Do what the rest of us have done and LET detox.
> 
> Something I'll put out there that I've been told is that @tdale inherited GVH debt.  I don't have exact number but it is north of $10k.  Supposedly he's on the line to repay the incurred debt.  I'd like to see paperwork that confirms such or something.  But even that doesn't prove or disprove CC's puppet arm in the background.


I like what you said there.

Also, I am pretty sure someone posted that it was only $5k of debt that GVH racked up.. Or did I miss-read something?


----------



## MartinD

drmike said:


> Something I'll put out there that I've been told is that @tdale inherited GVH debt. I don't have exact number but it is north of $10k. Supposedly he's on the line to repay the incurred debt. I'd like to see paperwork that confirms such or something. But even that doesn't prove or disprove CC's puppet arm in the background.


see that last paragraph? That's where people find issues. It would be logical for them to come to the conclusion that you're involved given the amount of information you appear to have that has to come from 'inside' these outfits.


I'm not saying that's the case, but it certainly looks that way and explains why some people have the views they do.


----------



## drmike

msp - nick said:


> I like what you said there.
> 
> Also, I am pretty sure someone posted that it was only $5k of debt that GVH racked up.. Or did I miss-read something?


The numbers vary. Nature of a reseller heavy business is that your owe amount isn't what it is until accounting is properly and completely done.  Setting people with floating due dates and billing on every day of the month and other bad business processes make such a shop an entire nightmare.

GVH allegedly owed $10k+ roughly at point that Duke inherited the mess.

The amount fluctuates month to month like I said based on what it is and how active the books are kept.

My understanding that this $10k amount remains.

$4-5k was a divided amount that Jonny GVH was to pay for his split of the debt originally.  Unsure if CC is letting GVH Jonny off with remained he owes unpaid (i.e. $4-5k MINUS any payments he may have made).


----------



## DomainBop

drmike said:


> Something I'll put out there that I've been told is that @tdale inherited GVH debt.  I don't have exact number but it is north of $10k.  Supposedly he's on the line to repay the incurred debt.  I'd like to see paperwork that confirms such or something.  But even that doesn't prove or disprove CC's puppet arm in the background.


Duke's version (page 5 of this thread) puts the current inherited debt for that account around $3K



> The debt, the debt, the debt. What more can I say? The debt was higher than I expected when I pulled this stuff in. I went from $12k in debt to CC because of Jonny's crap, to around $7k after making a ton of payments to HVH. Sadly, after they got Jonny and Lance to agree to paying around $5k back, they wouldn't remove the debt from the account, which would have left me with around $3k or so to pay back.


If the remaining debt on that account really is only $3K and he had to "consult with Biloh and Ernie" about the acquisition (rather than just writing a check for the $3K and paying the debt off and getting CC off his back) then something tells me his LET claims that he is "here to stay this time" are a little bit premature...


----------



## MartinD

Unless said debt was written off in return for 'shares'


----------



## XFS_Duke

AnthonySmith said:


> All that experience yet according to tdale 75% of all the loss/un-sustainability is due to abandoned dedicated servers that neither you or JN ever noticed but continued to pay the bills for yourselves during the point when it is only natural to be the most skeptical and thorough when going through things.
> 
> Honestly if that is true then your not fit to safely flip burgers never mind run a hosting business, if that is not true then one of you is not being honest.



So, when I took over the clients. Jonny had a ton of "Bargain Bins". A large amount of them were unsold and I ended up cancelling them as I went. There were over 200 services on that account. I cancelled over 100 services over the past few months. The ones left were being reviewed and going to try and be sold. I appreciate your feedback though. I am also sorry if you feel the way you feel.

I've said it before and I'll say it again, it's great to see other providers jumping at the chance to talk crap about another provider without knowing the truth.


----------



## MartinD

Not talking craps at all, trying to find the truth and show a distance between those who can and do run a legitimate ship from those who are playing games and throwing around titles whenever they get the chance.


There's a difference.


----------



## XFS_Duke

DomainBop said:


> Duke's version (page 5 of this thread) puts the current inherited debt for that account around $3K
> 
> If the remaining debt on that account really is only $3K and he had to "consult with Biloh and Ernie" about the acquisition (rather than just writing a check for the $3K and paying the debt off and getting CC off his back) then something tells he his LET claims that he is "here to stay this time" are a little bit premature...


No, the current debt that was on the account was around $13k, it built back up over the months because of the unsustainable plans and bull that happened, chargebacks, disputes and fraudsters. From my understanding, the debt that Thomas is paying back is less, roughly $9744 or something like that. Breakdown of $406/month for 24 months. 


So let's look at the numbers once again. When I took over, it was $12k. I paid it down to around $7k. They got Jonny to assume some of the debt at $4500 or something along those lines. I have the call recorded on my other phone. I asked for that to be taken off of my account. That would have left me with around $3kish in debt. That I could have handled with the plans I had outlined to fix this hell storm. Over the months, bills still accumulated and I paid everything I could. Issues prevented me from carrying out some of my plans for the customers and servers which are just basic reasons why most of this turned out the way it did.

I believe Thomas is a good guy overall. He is paying back some of the debt for sure. As some of you know, my involvement with CC wasn't all that great when I first started out here and I was on the CC hate team. But CC isn't really that bad overall and they started providing a fairly solid service. If it were not for the nullrouting for "spamming" and ratelimiting from hell for doing transfers, things would have went a lot smoother and the bills would have been shrunk a lot.


----------



## XFS_Duke

MartinD said:


> Not talking craps at all, trying to find the truth and show a distance between those who can and do run a legitimate ship from those who are playing games and throwing around titles whenever they get the chance.
> 
> 
> There's a difference.


Not you MartinD. Wasn't directed towards you. My record was clean prior to this GVH crap. People fail to remember that. I got caught up with crap and made a mistake. People crucify me because of that. Not everyone makes the perfect decision at all times. Even businesses. But thanks for replying, I didn't want you to feel like I was talking about you.


----------



## MartinD

It's fine even if you were, I can understand why you'd pass those comments. It does seem like there have been a few folk just turning up to get a jab of the knife in, however, a lot of it is justified even if it seems unfair.


The way you have handled yourself over the past...6 months has been a slow decline. You've been around a while so you should know how people react, what conclusions they draw with information that's thrown out there.


Your involvement with GVH has been a huge mistake and one I seriously hope you recognise. Coupled with a few other bits n pieces, you've become a bit of a laughing point and that's where you sit now.


If it was me, I'd be keeping my head down, working on my own stuff and keeping out of the dramas that you have now, allegedly, left behind by passing everything on to someone else. No videos, no defensive posting, no tit for tat and definitely no wife posting (that was a really bad move).


Just...my 2 cents.


----------



## drmike

MartinD said:


> see that last paragraph? That's where people find issues. It would be logical for them to come to the conclusion that you're involved given the amount of information you appear to have that has to come from 'inside' these outfits.
> 
> 
> I'm not saying that's the case, but it certainly looks that way and explains why some people have the views they do.


Listen and I'll make this clear for you and LET.

No one said I was _involved_.  That's @MartinD saying that.  Applying logic and reaching conclusions is reasonable.  I get that.  I don't expect some blind endorsement by you. But time to reflect on your end and admit the body of work and what has been done and the factual nature over and over of what I've brought forward not just on this but other matters.  

My involvement here with GVH is that guys were concerned about the guys well being eons ago when these sites were punting him.  This was emo/suicide inevitable 1.0 mode.  I did outreach to check on the guy and after that he became regular contact for 8 million reasons he'd contact.  I don't dislike the guy as a human, quite the contrary.  I am not here to defend him, his behavior, his shit business practices, etc.  In fact I put a stop to most of them one way or another because they weren't legit, sane, bad for industry, etc.  (You want to have $30 E3's competing in the market, how about 100TB plans?)

I know and have learned much info on companies over the years.  That doesn't mean I am involved with said companies that I've wrote about.  I don't have any vested interest in these companies.  I don't get paid or get free stuff from them.  I don't get social points either. I am not pushing my blog or competing site.  I don't put affiliate links in posts.  I get shit from all sides is what I get.  

I am fine with getting shit though.  Someone needs to actually do something in this industry other than have social happy hour and complicated front sided investment hobbies posing as legitimate businesses to unknowing consumers.

Ask me why and intentions?  Simple, I am a buyer of services and I am a writer.  I am not a provider. I am the rare customer in these market that actually speaks up and participates.  I saw too many skits from too many providers.  Too much fraud, too many customers beaten up wrongly.  I picked my cause and I am here and sticking to it as a hobby that overlaps my interests.

Folks are mad that I haven't punted Tdale in the face and finished of what I started with the UGVPS stuff.  Should I?  Maybe.  If I find something unkosher in this arrangement / deal that has happened, I probably will.   But, if I don't and the guy does right or tries to, I am not punting him just cause.  Guys deserve second chances, not third chances or eighth chances.

I DID NOT FIND DUKE TO INHERIT GVH.  Duke has said such and I've said it prior.  Duke was admin at GVH prior to his take over of the assets and the debts.



DomainBop said:


> Duke's version (page 5 of this thread) puts the current inherited debt for that account around $3K
> 
> If the remaining debt on that account really is only $3K and he had to "consult with Biloh and Ernie" about the acquisition (rather than just writing a check for the $3K and paying the debt off and getting CC off his back) then something tells he his LET claims that he is "here to stay this time" are a little bit premature...


The numbers are problematic.  What matters is the actual numbers when things are settled.    I guarantee the debts inherited back from Jonny were much more $3,4,5k.

Low side with cleaned up billing (stuff cancelled and taken off of HVH bill) it would have been $7-8k and realistically $10-12k strong ... THIS IS THE AMOUNT OWED TO CC/HVH for servers, bandwidth, IPs and licenses.

Jonny let guys slide on IOUs. He'd have people 3+ months behind on billing.  These guys wouldn't pay eventually and he or later owner would be eating this also.  Heck he had dedis sold literally at a loss (he was eating the loss ).

When folks question why people bought from GVH back then things like that are why.  He made insane deals and threw in everything to get the business.  Very unsound and full bore pedal to the floor sort of desperate sales mode always.  There are legit customers.   Not everyone is a termite abuser with LE* mentality.  

CUSTOMERS MATTER.  That's my focus, that's what I'm about, that's why I rant and shred folks when needed.


----------



## MartinD

I'm not saying that at all, others have said it. You're flying off the handle again.


----------



## drmike

MartinD said:


> I'm not saying that at all, others have said it. You're flying off the handle again.


Still stands.  What I said above is factual.  I harbor no hard feelings in your direction.  I live and let live with this stuff.  Practicing my LET-inspired 5 second ADD.


----------



## MartinD

Well, not quite. I did not say you are involved in any of those outfits, I said one could understand why others would think that.


I'm not going to argue over semantics though as that's not what the thread is about.


----------



## drmike

MartinD said:


> Well, not quite. I did not say you are involved in any of those outfits, I said one could understand why others would think that.
> 
> 
> I'm not going to argue over semantics though as that's not what the thread is about.


Semantics we'll say suffices.  If fouled, no harm was intended.  Nature of this stuff is we are dealing with guys with fruitfly memory spans who see one tidbit at a glance and that's their retention of facts.  Since you are mod, your words carry weight, so when something said like that I have to take it up.


----------



## toadyus

@XFS_Duke - If the deal between you and @tdale was done on the 17th why are you updating the nameservers for GVH on the 18th? and why HVH??



Code:


[6/18/2015 12:22:02 AM] Thomas Dale: http://greenvaluehost.com/
[6/18/2015 12:22:06 AM] Thomas Dale: directory listing
[6/18/2015 12:22:30 AM] Duke Hebert: It shows the website for me. Odd.
[6/18/2015 12:22:55 AM] Thomas Dale: http://prntscr.com/7iafkj
[6/18/2015 12:24:19 AM] Duke Hebert: Let me see if I have archived data.
[6/18/2015 12:24:59 AM] Thomas Dale: k
[6/18/2015 12:25:46 AM] Duke Hebert: What about that?
[6/18/2015 12:26:13 AM] Duke Hebert: I changed nameservers on it.


----------



## Francisco

XFS_Duke said:


> So let's look at the numbers once again. When I took over, it was $12k. I paid it down to around $7k. They got Jonny to assume some of the debt at $4500 or something along those lines. I have the call recorded on my other phone. I asked for that to be taken off of my account. That would have left me with around $3kish in debt. That I could have handled with the plans I had outlined to fix this hell storm. Over the months, bills still accumulated and I paid everything I could. Issues prevented me from carrying out some of my plans for the customers and servers which are just basic reasons why most of this turned out the way it did.


So then the total debt is $17.5K??

Or did they merge back the Jonny debt?

Francisco


----------



## drmike

toadyus said:


> @XFS_Duke - If the deal between you and @tdale was done on the 17th why are you updating the nameservers for GVH on the 18th? and why HVH??
> 
> 
> [6/18/2015 12:22:02 AM] Thomas Dale: http://greenvaluehost.com/
> [6/18/2015 12:22:06 AM] Thomas Dale: directory listing
> [6/18/2015 12:22:30 AM] Duke Hebert: It shows the website for me. Odd.
> [6/18/2015 12:22:55 AM] Thomas Dale: http://prntscr.com/7iafkj
> [6/18/2015 12:24:19 AM] Duke Hebert: Let me see if I have archived data.
> [6/18/2015 12:24:59 AM] Thomas Dale: k
> [6/18/2015 12:25:46 AM] Duke Hebert: What about that?
> [6/18/2015 12:26:13 AM] Duke Hebert: I changed nameservers on it.


Not me answering for the guy   Assumed that in any handoff there will be days to weeks of interactions between the past and present folks.

Why are they using HVH nameservers though...  

We'll all know something is foul when Jon Biloh's name shows up on the greenvaluehost.com domain


----------



## toadyus

drmike said:


> Not me answering for the guy   Assumed that in any handoff there will be days to weeks of interactions between the past and present folks.
> 
> Why are they using HVH nameservers though...
> 
> We'll all know something is foul when Jon Biloh's name shows up on the greenvaluehost.com domain


And the boy wonder @tdale keeps telling half truths and lies about the whole situation. Either he's trying to outsmart us or he's clueless, but if I now owned a highly suspect domain I wouldn't be letting someone else have access to it to further make myself look bad.


----------



## drmike

toadyus said:


> And the boy wonder @tdale keeps telling half truths and lies about the whole situation. Either he's trying to outsmart us or he's clueless, but if I now owned a highly suspect domain I wouldn't be letting someone else have access to it to further make myself look bad.


Tdale's only way out in public is to be more forthcoming.  He should bulletpoint the issues and address them head on.  That's what I'd do. Like he'd do well to put any arrangements, docs and money things out public.  Not going to hurt him if people know the numbers and what he agreed to / inherited / paid / obligated to pay / etc.

Believe me, I am as suspicious as anyone else about this deal.  Probably moreso based on the history.   Plus it was said public side that Biloh was involved in piecing the deal together.

Big picture CC should be wiping the debt pile and writing it off. A biz their size needs writeoffs.  I can't see Tdale using these assets to pay down $10k+ at this point.  Working with $10k debt on your shoulders is destructive and burdens most into mental hell.


----------



## joepie91

XFS_Duke said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again, it's great to see other providers jumping at the chance to talk crap about another provider without knowing the truth.


This is very easy to avoid: practice full transparency. As long as you keep hiding or twisting information, people will keep assuming the worst.

This is all of your own making. And the same applies for the rest of the ColoCrossing gang, who have made the exact same mistakes.

Don't evade questions and then complain when people start to make up their own answers to fill in the gaps.


----------



## zed

Or just step away when the shit starts getting flung. If nothing else drmike will be here to answer any questions people may have for you.

ITS A JOKE ITS A JOKE ITS A JOKE


----------



## perennate

What kind of popcorn do y'all like? Personally I prefer plain popcorn, the one you can make in an air popper.


----------



## Dillybob

ROFL. If you think about it, it's so true though...


----------



## drmike

XFS_Duke said:


> No, the current debt that was on the account was around $13k, it built back up over the months because of the unsustainable plans and bull that happened, chargebacks, disputes and fraudsters. From my understanding, the debt that Thomas is paying back is less, roughly $9744 or something like that. Breakdown of $406/month for 24 months.
> 
> 
> So let's look at the numbers once again. When I took over, it was $12k. I paid it down to around $7k. They got Jonny to assume some of the debt at $4500 or something along those lines.


^--- these are the number folks need to focus on how the deals are rolling.

As Duke said, those DDoS cap limits and the SMTP flagging while conceptually good to cleanup CC messes are insanity for any customer selling services on their network.   But Gbps server, quickly get capped at less than half.  Have any email movement - even attempted hack / no good stuff, it trips their measurements and BAMN! autonull.  Calling these fixes is a gas.  FIxes outward indications of filth on their network for DDoS and Spam, but at what costs.  Yeah nested companies are getting beat in the pocket by this stuff.

I say keep it up.  Soon resellers and nested companies will run like hell, out of necessity.  Oh well 



Dillybob said:


> ROFL. If you think about it, it's so true though...


Dilly you are confusing folks all over.  I get the Supertroll routine.  I even laughed at the comment above


----------



## Dillybob

drmike said:


> ^--- these are the number folks need to focus on how the deals are rolling.
> 
> As Duke said, those DDoS cap limits and the SMTP flagging while conceptually good to cleanup CC messes are insanity for any customer selling services on their network.   But Gbps server, quickly get capped at less than half.  Have any email movement - even attempted hack / no good stuff, it trips their measurements and BAMN! autonull.  Calling these fixes is a gas.  FIxes outward indications of filth on their network for DDoS and Spam, but at what costs.  Yeah nested companies are getting beat in the pocket by this stuff.
> 
> I say keep it up.  Soon resellers and nested companies will run like hell, out of necessity.  Oh well
> 
> Dilly you are confusing folks all over.  I get the Supertroll routine.  I even laughed at the comment above


Well, basically they are taking orders (they are pawn moves) from CVPS/CC and Chris runs CVPS.. so technically saying 'No Problem Chris' is right because tdale is just being used at this point for a public relation play. But yeah, I have strong opinions about it and I like to mix a bit of trollness in me so I'm weird like that.


----------



## drmike

Dillybob said:


> Well, basically they are taking orders (they are pawn moves) from CVPS/CC and Chris runs CVPS.. so technically saying 'No Problem Chris' is right because tdale is just being used at this point for a public relation play. But yeah, I have strong opinions about it and I like to mix a bit of trollness in me so I'm weird like that.


Nothing would surprise me, of all people with the chess pieces in this deal at this point and what the story may be.  Been there and busted them multiple times in the past.  Hoping this time we don't repeat the pattern.


----------



## Dillybob

drmike said:


> Nothing would surprise me, of all people with the chess pieces in this deal at this point and what the story may be.  Been there and busted them multiple times in the past.  Hoping this time we don't repeat the pattern.


Well,  I joined this forum at the perfect timing... 

I just find it absolutely awesome at all the drama, I fucking love it. And I love how the community works together to snipe out all the degenerates.


----------



## telephone

Dillybob said:


> Well,  I joined this forum at the perfect timing...
> 
> I just find it absolutely awesome at all the drama, I fucking love it. And I love how the community works together to snipe out all the degenerates.


Put your foot on the brakes buddy. No one here actively searches for drama, majority of the time it's reactive and based on a rumour or a customer. It's great that you're getting in the mood, but if all you wish to bring to the community is drama then you're not much better than those causing it.


----------



## drmike

Dillybob said:


> ... love how the community works together to snipe out all the degenerates.


Amen to this point.   We try to keep companies around here honest.   I keep a long term mental note and do routine checkups on companies that cross the naughty line. 

Once on my mental list, the secondary actions come when I see ad spewing, funny search aka getting your company out there or if a customer gets snippy and mouths in public.  For the most part of companies shut up and stop doing stupid I mostly ignore them.  Slaps tend to equate to their bad behavior and noise being raised up.


----------



## Dillybob

telephone said:


> Put your foot on the brakes buddy. No one here actively searches for drama, majority of the time it's reactive and based on a rumour or a customer. It's great that you're getting in the mood, but if all you wish to bring to the community is drama then you're not much better than those causing it.


Once school starts on June 29th, I won't be posting as much... And you guys will probably be a lot happier w/o me...  But, I do like it here and the community 

Just take my posts with a grain of salt, I'm very sarcastic and don't think a lot before posting but it's just who I am.


----------



## Amitz

What was your old username at LET again?


----------



## GIANT_CRAB

Amitz said:


> What was your old username at LET again?


GVH_Jon


----------



## Amitz

No, seriously...  He claimed that he was an old member "with thousands of posts" who could just not remember the password and signed up with a new name.


----------



## Dillybob

GIANT_CRAB said:


> GVH_Jon


Amen.

My old account was @Nexus and it only has around 500+ posts now that I look at it. I thought it had more .

Several years ago, havn't logged in on it as I forgot my details.

But, my main point was I was very active on L.E.T that's why I said 'several thousand posts', to express that. But I guess didn't have that many posts, I'm a liar, I better repent. SO sorry.


----------



## drmike

Dillybob said:


> Amen.
> 
> My old account was @Nexus and it only has around 500+ posts now that I look at it. I thought it had more .


Don't let that number trick you or mispaint things.   LET is known to lose posts.  Been quite a bit of material lost over there over the years.  It's a cluster feature


----------



## HN-Matt

More spam from them a few minutes ago.


----------



## HN-Matt




----------



## HN-Matt




----------



## XFS_Duke

What was sent this time? I just revoked all of my SMTP logins and such.


----------



## telephone

@HN-Matt don't do that. The more people who continually click the "Report Spam" button, the more likely Gmail will setup a global filter  B).


----------



## HN-Matt

> *Important account information: Portal migrations to Hostress complete*
> 
> from: Hostress, Formerly TacVPS <[email protected]>
> 
> reply-to: "Hostress, Formerly TacVPS" <[email protected]>
> 
> date: 22 June 2015 at 01:27
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Unconsenting Recipient and Owner of Closed Account From 2 Hosts Ago,
> 
> Whilst it is true that you were never a client of TacVPS or Hostress, we are pleased to say that we have ignored your multiple requests to be removed from our mailing list and dragnet. Hostress has completed the client migrations, you can now login to https://my.hostress.net/clientarea.phpto manage your account. Everyone will experience a premium support experience as Hostress has a 24/7/365 support team to answer all and any of your support questions.
> 
> I apologize this has taken awhile, we had to make sure the migrations would happen without any issues. That phase is now complete. If you experience any issues please open a ticket in your new Hostress account and we will resolve your issue as soon as possible.
> 
> Thank you for your patronage,
> 
> Hostress


@telephone yeah, guess I'll just filter it as spam.


----------



## drmike

What the hark was that email ?>!>!>!



> ...
> 
> we are pleased to say that we have ignored your multiple requests to be removed from our mailing list and dragnet...


We have ignored your multiple requests to be removed?  

What the hell is this dragnet crap about?



drag·net
ˈdraɡˌnet/
noun

a net drawn through a river or across ground to trap fish or game.
a systematic search for someone or something, especially criminals or criminal activity.

This is one of this emails that sounds like Jonny Nuggets wrote with words that didn't, ahem, make sense.


----------



## MartinD

I'm pretty sure he was being facetious with some artistic edits.


----------



## HN-Matt




----------



## mikho

HN-Matt said:


>


Good movie


----------



## drmike

MartinD said:


> I'm pretty sure he was being facetious with some artistic edits.


I am hoping so... my goodness...

Dragnet was a big WTF.  But nothing surprises me.  Lots of laughing cats on a lot of customer emails out there.  Even from rather large shops.


----------



## HN-Matt

@drmike _When Analogy met Hyperbole: The Return._
 
Maybe more realistic parallels to


----------



## zed

Is that really hostress' logo? I like!


----------



## raindog308

I'm still confused why anyone would assume Jonny's debt.

$17,500?  That is insane.  $5,000 would be insane.  $1,000 would be insane.

I can see someone looking at Jonny's accounts and saying "ok, there are X number, here are the plans, half or more will quit, here is the price I'll pay and then I own your customers"...maybe.  

Taking over his servers without prior debt...maybe.  Maybe CC doesn't want to do that in which case the only sensible thing is to walk away.  Or buy the customers and say "I'll make you a deal to move to my servers".

Becoming CC's bitch and saying "yes, I'll take Jon's servers and assume his debt" is just bizarre.  Even if the customers were making profit, how long would it take to retire all that debt?  Sheesh.


----------



## MarkTurner

@raindog308 - I really doubt that is anything like the deal. More than likely Colocrossing doesn't want to lose the business and it get transferred to another datacentre operator, so better to do a write off or long term installments than think someone is just going to write a cheque for that sort of money.

The debt ultimately is with the legal entity and that has not been sold, its just the assets of the company; so legally the debt is still with GVH Inc.


----------



## raindog308

MarkTurner said:


> The debt ultimately is with the legal entity and that has not been sold, its just the assets of the company; so legally the debt is still with GVH Inc.


That's what I would have thought, but Duke is talking about paying off large amounts of debt, etc. as if he took it on.

Another question is why a company like CC would extend $17,500 worth of credit to GVH.


----------



## MattKC

Maybe it's just me, and slightly ot, but the new cc "filtering" resembles a paywall to me. Want to spam, we'll limit your connection. Want to spam and pay, we'll open that pipe full throttle.


For years cc has knowingly catered to spammers moving them from block to block whenever the lists caught up. This new system still allows that, by giving them control at the throttle to enable those willing to pay higher fees vs the $30 e3 spammers they had to deal with prior. Allows you to say you reduced spam by blocking those not willing to pay more while keeping the round robin spammers at full throttle with some extra cash.


As for the whole gvh/xfuse/tacvps/hostress debacle...all I can say is go back and read the statements when this first started vs the claims being made now and ask yourself who is really being honest. The story has changed so much it's ridiculous to think some of these individuals believe themselves competent to run an honest business.


----------



## drmike

raindog308 said:


> I'm still confused why anyone would assume Jonny's debt.
> 
> 
> $17,500?  That is insane.  $5,000 would be insane.  $1,000 would be insane.



Yeah I am right there with you.  Cause GVH as a company was never sold or inherited.  It was a piece of it at best (customers + debt + future payables and related).


Trailing a debt around like has been done on this isn't legitimate.  Debt inheritance isn't legal either.  Folks like Duke and Tdale aren't liable for it, unless they sign into a real contract saying such.  CC even being in that role to do such isn't legal.  


Why GVH ever was allowed to carry such debt?  Well back before it was changed initially I think GVH billable due to HVH per month topped $10k.  So we are roughly talking about a month of money due only.  Not really racking up debt, rather making crappy margins and unable to get the debt down.



MarkTurner said:


> @raindog308 - I really doubt that is anything like the deal. More than likely Colocrossing doesn't want to lose the business and it get transferred to another datacentre operator, so better to do a write off or long term installments than think someone is just going to write a cheque for that sort of money.



Spot on.  There were 200+ dedis with CC/HVH.  No datacenter wants to see 200+ dedis walk out the door. 



MattKC said:


> Maybe it's just me, and slightly ot, but the new cc "filtering" resembles a paywall to me. Want to spam, we'll limit your connection. Want to spam and pay, we'll open that pipe full throttle.


Welcome to the thinkers club!  This is how I see this and others do also.

It went from alleged selling IPs to spammers for oh $8 a month and in bulk large commits several years ago.... now to ummm... who knows...  They seem to be cutting back on that cash cow.

What I do know is the days of a cheap VPS doing spamming over there won't happen now   Clearly they never liked that - competed with their cash cow and soiled their network for almost free.

Someday they'll come to realize that the mess they started with cheap VPS was a very bad idea.  The story isn't over yet


----------



## XFS_Duke

drmike said:


> Spot on.  There were 200+ dedis with CC/HVH.  No datacenter wants to see 200+ dedis walk out the door.


Were. When I was done there was less than 90.


----------



## AnthonySmith

XFS_Duke said:


> Were. When I was done there was less than 90.


Well according to tdale 75% of that 90 should have been removed as well so again.. this whole thing stinks.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

AnthonySmith said:


> Well according to tdale 75% of that 90 should have been removed as well so again.. this whole thing stinks.


So.... what exactly was bought?  

Either those nodes were already overcrowded as hell (and are going to get even more overcrowded) or a ton of people cancelled...


----------



## AnthonySmith

Well to be a bit more specific he said 75% of the loss on the GVH customers is due to abandoned or unsold dedi's that are being renewed anyway with CC/HVH but the customers stopped paying for them long ago, and this is after Duke did the initial sweep which ironically if true means GVH could have been in profit for a long time if it was not being managed by idiot kids all this time.

Essentially customer buys dedi, GVH took deal with HVH/CC, customer abandons dedi, GVH continued to pay HVH/CC anyway and did not notice, iirc Duke said that number was over 200, so it is not surprising they were losing money if only about 25 - 30 of them were ever being paid for by clients.


----------



## drmike

AnthonySmith said:


> Well to be a bit more specific he said 75% of the loss on the GVH customers is due to abandoned or unsold dedi's that are being renewed anyway with CC/HVH but the customers stopped paying for them long ago, and this is after Duke did the initial sweep which ironically if true means GVH could have been in profit for a long time if it was not being managed by idiot kids all this time.
> 
> Essentially customer buys dedi, GVH took deal with HVH/CC, customer abandons dedi, GVH continued to pay HVH/CC anyway and did not notice, iirc Duke said that number was over 200, so it is not surprising they were losing money if only about 25 - 30 of them were ever being paid for by clients.


Jumping on point - holding boxes but unpaid for.  This was huge issue during Jonny's time in charge.  Lots of boxes were ummm special priced boxes under what he or anyone else would get them at in the future.

Holding those made sense, where you managed the cancellations tightly and got the box wiped and up for sale to the next customer.  If that got bogged down, easy to start eating months of losses.  Lose that box due to stupid fubard accounting and eating quite a bit more.

Have issues where guys left and racked up 3 months or more of IOUs.   Stings and eating big loss.  Some of what Tdale is seeing / saying revolves around that I am sure.

As far as profitability goes, I've never seen the numbers from anyone.  But the shop was profitable until that Eric lad was put in charge.  At that point multiple things broke with more "sustainable" numbers.  That never explained the debt racked up though which was like equivalent to a single month of HVH invoicing.  I can infer someone was running a vacuum to their own bank account...

A lot of these problems, my guess are due to having due dates all over the place rather than pro-rata billing.  Pro-rata works for the provider with discount first month (part of the intention to dip lower) and for customer who needs to move in and get moving.  When you have floating days all over cash flow is neurotic and stressful.

Couple that with cash expanding annuals and you have a 1-2 punch that would knock most guys out.

In the background I detect shit talking going on...  Guess Tdale can cough up numbers to public to substantiate his claims...  Doubt he will.  Dealing with assumptions without real data to audit.  Without good accounting, there is no business and any profit would be a bit shy of a miracle.


----------



## DomainBop

Hostress Question: When Hostress relaunched last month its ads featured "the return of (ex CC/CVPS employee) Shinkle".  Rumor has it (and his LinkedIn profile confirms it) he got a job at Cox Communications in May, so is he still involved in Hostress?

GVH profitability:



> As far as profitability goes, I've never seen the numbers from anyone.  But the shop was profitable until that Eric lad was put in charge.


I remember a near death experience last summer, reports of of debt owed to DCs , and an emergency retreat to CC locations before Eric got involved...and going back to October (?) 2013 there was another near death experience because a transfer from a bank account to PayPal took a few extra days (search WHT for the thread).


----------



## Hxxx

telephone said:


> Put your foot on the brakes buddy. No one here actively searches for drama, majority of the time it's reactive and based on a rumour or a customer. It's great that you're getting in the mood, but if all you wish to bring to the community is drama then you're not much better than those causing it.


Thank you thank you sir. Tears of joy.


----------



## drmike

DomainBop said:


> Hostress Question: When Hostress relaunched last month its ads featured "the return of (ex CC/CVPS employee) Shinkle".  Rumor has it (and his LinkedIn profile confirms it) he got a job at Cox Communications in May, so is he still involved in Hostress?
> 
> GVH profitability:
> 
> I remember a near death experience last summer, reports of of debt owed to DCs , and an emergency retreat to CC locations before Eric got involved...and going back to October (?) 2013 there was another near death experience because a transfer from a bank account to PayPal took a few extra days (search WHT for the thread).


Shinkle is a goner.  Shortest lived partner on the planet.   A guy needs to make a living, so not faulting him for the corporate gig he took.

Profitability on GVH --- hard to divide JOnny's theatrics from the underlying financials.  I don't think GVH was ever predictable cash flow and like I said last message, bill due dates 365 days a year and bills paid piecemeal to upstreams would make anyone crazy.   Doubt you'd find financial folks or accounts that would adhere to such an insane schedule where margins were so lean.

Tales of GVH being broke were at times valid and the guy caught in between annual sales happening to float money.   At point Eric jumped in the annuals got broken / slowed and I think using that trick became less frequent.  Lots of guys told Spaz about the vileness of annuals and his own ability to float customers for the next X months prepaid.


----------



## Dillybob

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/1139946/#Comment_1139946



> Going forward we have corrected that issue and all containers will be backed up weekly to an *offsite* location starting this week.


LOL. Knew it.


----------



## DomainBop

Dillybob said:


> http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/1139946/#Comment_1139946
> 
> LOL. Knew it.


okaaaaaaay, how the F did he manage to corrupt data on five different nodes in three different cities???



> if your server is on la1 lassd1 chssd1 atl1 ch1. it is affected.


----------



## Tyler

DomainBop said:


> okaaaaaaay, how the F did he manage to corrupt data on five different nodes in three different cities???


He's _that_ good!


----------



## MartinD

This thread is still going? This is still a thing?


----------



## drmike

DomainBop said:


> okaaaaaaay, how the F did he manage to corrupt data on five different nodes in three different cities???


I woke up to this.  I have been scratching my head for hours.  

Limited options on this:

1. All these nodes have something that failed in common (hardware or more likely software).

2. Half awake admin or broken scripts firing missiles.

3. Rogue staff.

4. Insecure aspects in all these locations.

5. Upgrades gone wrong on software layer.

6. Hacker (more properly called cracker).

I reached out to Tdale, but I assume he's spent and resting.

Sad shituation to see any shops go up in flames with customer data.  Clearly will have beneficial side of lowering container counts and requiring fewer real underlying servers.


----------



## DomainBop

drmike said:


> 6. Hacker (more properly called cracker).


 they (Ho-Stress) were "hacked this weekend and lost everything."


----------



## drmike

Ahh the weekend ended their time like ahhh 15+ hours ago... and yesterday being Sunday I think things there were fine.

Sounds like this shituation happened overnight Sunday into Monday, but could be something else going on.

It's brutal either way.  I feel for Tom.  I'd be looking at every log, system access, etc.   I am not a fan of inheriting things standing in-place from other shops unless the owners have a financial implication carrot to behave.  People get pissed, sometimes the workers and sometimes random person that helped way back whenever uses the situation to slide back in the open door.  I condone none of this sort of behavior and if someone did such for real shame on them and enjoy the karmaburger.

The poor customers, the ones that know nothing of the GVH history, the handoff, etc. and just are being hacky sacked around.


----------



## Tyler

I think now would be a great time to remind everyone to check the integrity of their backups and their backup software.​


----------



## AuroraZero

Actually tomorrow might be a better day to remind people to do that.


----------



## drmike

This shituation happened 12-1:30PM Eastern Time on Sunday.

More than a dozen nodes wiped.

IPMI exploited.  Looks like lots of upgrades of firmware due and some front side protection of IPMI.

Someone entered box, rm -rf'd the files literally.  Dropped partitions too.

Those boxes are totally gone.  Already brought back up with fresh OS and empty containers.

Customers should claim the account credits they are due likely per the Terms of Service.  Over here: http://greenvaluehost.com/termsofservice.html

5. SERVICE LEVEL AGREEMENT

GreenValueHost agrees to maintain at least a 99.9% server and network uptime per any given calendar month. For each 30 minutes of downtime experienced beyond 99.9%, you shall be eligible for a 10% refund of your purchase to your GreenValueHost account credit balance. Refunds may not exceed 100% at any given billing period.
So get your 100% free month for your 100% empty container.

Someone needs to pull that GVH site offline... As is, it is bullshit and misleading....



Code:


Contact GreenValueHost
Green Value Hosting, Inc.
PO Box 972
Normal, Illinois 61761United States




Code:


13. JURISDICTION AND CHOICE OF LAW
13a. Provisions of this Agreement are made under all respects of the laws of the United States and the state of Illinois.
13b. In the event in which litigation as permitted under this Agreement is initiated, jurisdiction shall be solely within Cook County, Illinois.




Code:


12. NETWORK & SERVICES ABUSE REPORTS
Abuse reports may be directed towards our designated network compliance officer at [email protected]


----------



## HBAndrei

These poor souls (gvh clients) have been passed around like a bong at a frat party... and been screwed multiple times like a chick at a frat party... now their walk of shame back home, empty handed, dirty and abused =/


----------



## DomainBop

drmike said:


> This shituation happened 12-1:30PM Eastern Time on Sunday.
> 
> 
> More than a dozen nodes wiped.
> 
> 
> IPMI exploited.  Looks like lots of upgrades of firmware due and some front side protection of IPMI.
> 
> 
> Someone entered box, rm -rf'd the files literally.  Dropped partitions too.


...and yet no mention of the hack when he sent an email later in the day to customers and posted on LET. Instead he lied and called it _"data corruption"_ and tried to pin some of the blame for the data loss on the _"previous owners of your services"_ Jonny and Duke. Somebody needs to clue him in that 46 states have data breach notification laws and by lying to customers and trying to cover up the fact that it was a breach not "data corruption" he opens himself up to a lot of potential liability if any of those customers decide to take further action.


the email he sent to customers:



> Recently we’ve discovered that there has been data corruption on some of our VPS Nodes where your VPS may have been hosted. Unfortunately, none of the previous owners of your services had any backup systems in place.
> 
> 
> We would like to remind you as stated with your previous providers that they informed you that backups were not in place so this was to be expected if there was data loss such as this issue now.
> 
> 
> Going forward we have corrected that issue and all containers will be backed up weekly to an offsite location starting this week. We feel that backups should always be in place no matter what. This was one of the issues on our list to fix when we acquired the companies you were originally with before. However, only acquiring the companies less than a week ago we didn’t have enough time to do that before this happened.
> 
> 
> If you have an affected container on one of these nodes it will be recreated and a new welcome email will be sent to you with the information. The current ETA is approximately 24 to 48 hours.
> 
> 
> I apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused you. We look forward to continuing our relationship with you as a client. If you have any questions do not hesitate to create a ticket in our support portal.
> 
> 
> If you have multiple VPS with our company we suggest trying to access each one, not every VPS was affected from this.




LET post:



> I'm writing one response to this because I'm busy trying to get everyone back online.
> 
> 
> I did apologize in the email. Nobody had backups in place prior to this event, customers were told no backups.
> 
> 
> I had plans to start doing backups next week free of charge but I didn't get to do it in time.
> 
> 
> Backups will start this week after all the containers have been fixed.
> 
> 
> I sent the email to anyone that was active in WHMCS so everyone knew backups would be in place in the future. There is really nothing more to say.
> 
> *Liability was removed from having backups prior to this due to it being disclosed to the customer.*
> 
> 
> Anyone that has active services is more than welcome to make a support ticket. Ticket answering times are delayed at this time due to all hands on deck fixing the issue.
> 
> 
> I'm trying to make this a better service in the future by taking backups going forward. There has been alot of progress on GVH this far and it won't stop now or in the future. This only affected a portion of clients not everyone.
> 
> 
> I appreciate everyone's concern on the matter and it will be resolved soon.



Somebody tell him his liability for the data breach wasn't removed just because backups weren't included in the plans.  


TL;DR: strike one UGVPS, strike two DigTheMine, strike three Hostress v1, strike four Hostress v2. 4 for 4 on customers getting screwed over the past 2 1/2 years.


----------



## Munzy

So IPMI exploit that I think was used has been floating around for some time (~1 year). That means data was able to be compromised for at least that same period.

Also how do you rm -rf / --no-preserve-root a server if you don't have the password to the server. You would still need to get past the login prompt. (Yes, I understand you could do it with a RAID rebuild or live ISO) It was inferred via the posts I read that it was done on the host node?


----------



## DomainBop

Munzy said:


> So IPMI exploit that I think was used has been floating around for some time (~1 year). That means data was able to be compromised for at least that same period.


They rent from HudsonValleyHost and I'd be willing to bet GVH/Hostress servers aren't the only ColoCrossing servers with unpatched IPMIs...


----------



## drmike

Munzy said:


> So IPMI exploit that I think was used has been floating around for some time (~1 year). That means data was able to be compromised for at least that same period.
> 
> Also how do you rm -rf / --no-preserve-root a server if you don't have the password to the server. You would still need to get past the login prompt. (Yes, I understand you could do it with a RAID rebuild or live ISO) It was inferred via the posts I read that it was done on the host node?


It's unclear again how the rm -rf'ing technically happened.  There is back pedaling off the IPMI entry.  I know the firmware on the IPMIs was old and 'ploitable.  IPMI might have been on public IPs with no ACL, VPN, etc. to access....   If so that's a self imposed gun in the mouth.

Unsure how the files got dropped and forensic data wasn't preserved and nothing log wise was found.   Pretty comprehensive job or incompetence.  Unsure which or if both.

Sad that in the end customers indeed got FUCKED.    People need to get their heads of out their literal asses about customer centered business.  Backups are necessary and so is practical security as a company policy.  I'd put good money on a wager saying this whole rm'ing was preventable.


----------



## Munzy

Bought two e6520 nodes plus threw some proxmox on it, and moved nearly all my low end VPS to it. Nice not having to be apart of this drama shitstorm anymore.


----------



## drmike

Munzy said:


> Bought two e6520 nodes plus threw some proxmox on it, and moved nearly all my low end VPS to it. Nice not having to be apart of this drama shitstorm anymore.


Frontrange  / TSS / [email protected]?

This is what I did a while back... Mostly.   I keep a few VPS instances for location or features (filtering).  Can count them now on one hand versus needing a spreadsheet.


----------



## AnthonySmith

Munzy said:


> Also how do you rm -rf / --no-preserve-root a server if you don't have the password to the server. You would still need to get past the login prompt. (Yes, I understand you could do it with a RAID rebuild or live ISO) It was inferred via the posts I read that it was done on the host node?



You reboot the server from the IPMI, catch /edit grub go in to single user mode and your done, the server is your plaything, once you have IPMI you can do what ever you want really as if you had physical access.


----------



## DomainBop

RFO emailed to customers about the hack/data loss:




> As you are aware on June 28th 2015 our VPS nodes had complete data loss. I am sending the final report on what surrounded the issues and the final events.
> 
> On June 28th 2015 between 12:00pm -1:15pm GMT -4:00 SolusVM started reporting VPS Nodes offline. Upon further review we realized there was data loss on these nodes. Shortly after investigating the issue we came to the conclusion that all data was lost on the nodes. We have tried to recover the data however the data was lost in a way that we could not get it back.
> 
> On June 28th 2015 Between 3:00pm – 10:00pm GMT -4:00 We started to reinstall the affected VPS Nodes and started recreating the VPS containers with a fresh install of the OS you last had installed.
> 
> On June 28th 2015 around 8:00pm GMT -4:00 I sent out an email stating Data Corruption. We were still investigating the root cause and I felt this was the best way to inform you without any facts besides the Data has been lost.
> 
> Between June 28th and July 1st 2015 we have been investigating the issue. We have had other people from the industry help us investigate the root cause on how the data loss happened. The truth is the GVH and TacVPS infrastructure had so many entry points / open exploits and without the logs we cannot come to a definitive answer on how this happened.
> 
> July 1st 2015: Today we have started taking FTP backups on ALL VPS NODES. This is free of charge to you and will happen weekly. It will take a few days for all nodes to back-up to the FTP server. We have secured all of the exploits that were on the infrastructure to ensure this type of loss does not happen in the future.
> 
> I would like to remind everyone while this did happen while you were under the care of Hostress, LLC. I only have had access to this infrastructure for a period of less than 10 days. It would be impossible for me to know exactly what was open and what was running on each individual VPS Node. I have been busy at work since day one trying to get all of these services online and working the way they should be. GVH came with a lot of issues, a lot of abused nodes, tons of servers that some people didn’t even know what they were for at the time.
> 
> I can promise you from this minute forward that as a hosting provider Hostress, LLC will do everything in its power to keep your data and information safe. We can safely say that only the VPS nodes were exposed due to issues within the infrastructure prior to receiving the servers during the purchase of the assets of GVH/TacVPS.
> 
> Anyone that wants to speak directly to me regarding these series of events can open a support ticket and ask to speak to me. Due to the massive amounts of tickets, response times to support and billing tickets are delayed at this time. Please do not bump your existing tickets as it will take longer to respond to you. Please try to refrain from opening multiple tickets at this time as this will make our support responses slower for other customers.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> The Hostress Team


----------



## telephone

DomainBop said:


> RFO emailed to customers about the hack/data loss:


That email just reads "Nothing was our fault, all fault lies with GVH and TactVPS". If you takeover a business, you are responsible now!


----------



## joepie91

So, about that RFO... 



> the data was lost in a way that we could not get it back.


Weasel wording... sounds like they're trying to hide the reason. What was the "way" in question?



> The truth is the GVH and TacVPS infrastructure had so many entry points / open exploits and without the logs we cannot come to a definitive answer on how this happened.


"Open exploits"? Incredibly vague term, doesn't really describe what's going on. "Without the logs"? Why weren't there any logs?



> Today we have started taking FTP backups on ALL VPS NODES. This is free of charge to you and will happen weekly. It will take a few days for all nodes to back-up to the FTP server.


Okay, fair.



> We have secured all of the exploits that were on the infrastructure to ensure this type of loss does not happen in the future.


And what 'exploits' would those be? Why is there no full disclosure on this, now that they have supposedly been fixed?



> I only have had access to this infrastructure for a period of less than 10 days. It would be impossible for me to know exactly what was open and what was running on each individual VPS Node. I have been busy at work since day one trying to get all of these services online and working the way they should be. GVH came with a lot of issues, a lot of abused nodes, tons of servers that some people didn’t even know what they were for at the time.


This should have been sorted out _before_ the sale/handover occurred.


----------



## RLT

Fools rush in where angles fear to tread.


I think I would have found a good management company and worked out a contract for the servers to be checked and updated fast. Its silly to try and do that with a small team. Knowing gvh history and the fact that duke didn't have it long enough to get the mess fixed. I would have expected these problems.


----------



## iFi Host

Ha Ha. Every Month They are change their brand. tacvps, xfusesolutions, hostress :lol:


----------



## Amitz

iFi Host said:


> Ha Ha. Every Month They are change their brand. tacvps, xfusesolutions, hostress :lol:


Congrats! You understood 50% of the thread! Time for an offer soon, eh?


----------



## drmike

Amitz said:


> Congrats! You understood 50% of the thread! Time for an offer soon, eh?


INb4 offer....  Then again, 5 posts shown on account view public side and 2 of them are sales jobs already.  

iFi Host isn't going to find much good taking this power sales bulldozer approach.


----------



## XFS_Duke

iFi Host said:


> Ha Ha. Every Month They are change their brand. tacvps, xfusesolutions, hostress :lol:


GVH was never incorporated into the xfuse website. Therefore, adding xfusesolutions into there when I owned TacVPS is not necessary. Lol.


----------



## DomainBop

XFS_Duke said:


> GVH was never incorporated into the xfuse website. Therefore, adding xfusesolutions into there when I owned TacVPS is not necessary. Lol.


It might not have been incorporated into the xfusesolutions.com website but the TACVPS WHOIS info does show the domain was owned by  XFuse Solutions LLC  and the press release announcing the acquisition also stated the customer base had been acquired by XFuse Solutions LLC so adding xfusesolutions in there is perfectly acceptable since the legal entity that owned TacVPS was XFuse Solutions LLC.

If you need a refresher since you seem to be unable to comprehend why people would be referencing xfusesolutions in the same breath as gvh, tacvps, and hostress:

 



> * *
> 
> Old Raw Registrar Data June 20, 2015





> Domain Name: *TACVPS.COM*
> Registry Domain ID: 1652669180_DOMAIN_COM-VRSN
> 
> 
> Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.publicdomainregistry.com
> 
> 
> Registrar URL: www.publicdomainregistry.com
> 
> 
> Updated Date: 2015-04-25T06:05:03Z
> 
> 
> Creation Date: 2011-04-24T23:41:45Z
> 
> 
> Registrar Registration Expiration Date: 2016-04-24T23:41:45Z
> 
> 
> Registrar: PDR Ltd. d/b/a PublicDomainRegistry.com
> 
> 
> Registrar IANA ID: 303
> 
> 
> Domain Status: clientTransferProhibited
> 
> https://icann.org/epp#clientTransferProhibited
> 
> 
> Registry Registrant ID:
> 
> 
> Registrant Name: Duke Hebert
> 
> 
> Registrant Organization: *XFuse Solutions, LLC*
> 
> 
> Registrant Street: P.O. Box 1642
> 
> 
> Registrant City: Scott
> 
> 
> Registrant State/Province: Louisiana
> 
> 
> Registrant Postal Code: 70583
> 
> 
> Registrant Country: US
> 
> 
> Registrant Phone: +1.3372053086
> 
> 
> Registrant Phone Ext:
> 
> 
> Registrant Fax:
> 
> 
> Registrant Fax Ext:
> 
> 
> Registrant Email: domains*@xfusesolutions.com*
> 
> 
> Registry Admin ID:
> 
> 
> Admin Name: Duke Hebert
> 
> 
> Admin Organization: *XFuse Solutions, LLC*
> 
> 
> Admin Street: P.O. Box 1642
> 
> 
> Admin City: Scott
> 
> 
> Admin State/Province: Louisiana
> 
> 
> Admin Postal Code: 70583
> 
> 
> Admin Country: US
> 
> 
> Admin Phone: +1.3372053086
> 
> 
> Admin Phone Ext:
> 
> 
> Admin Fax:
> 
> 
> Admin Fax Ext:
> 
> 
> Admin Email: domains*@xfusesolutions.com*
> 
> 
> Registry Tech ID:
> 
> 
> Tech Name: Duke Hebert
> 
> 
> Tech Organization:* XFuse Solutions, LLC*
> 
> 
> Tech Street: P.O. Box 1642
> 
> 
> Tech City: Scott
> 
> 
> Tech State/Province: Louisiana
> 
> 
> Tech Postal Code: 70583
> 
> 
> Tech Country: US
> 
> 
> Tech Phone: +1.3372053086
> 
> 
> Tech Phone Ext:
> 
> 
> Tech Fax:
> 
> 
> Tech Fax Ext:
> 
> 
> Tech Email: domains*@xfusesolutions.com*
> 
> 
> Name Server: art.ns.cloudflare.com
> 
> 
> Name Server: mary.ns.cloudflare.com
> 
> 
> DNSSEC:Unsigned
> 
> 
> Registrar Abuse Contact Email:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @publicdomainregistry.com
> 
> 
> Registrar Abuse Contact Phone: +1-2013775952
> 
> 
> URL of the ICANN WHOIS Data Problem Reporting System:
> 
> http://wdprs.internic.net/
> 
> 
> >>>Last update of WHOIS database: 2015-06-20T12:54:12+0000Z<<<
> 
> 
> For more information on Whois status codes, please visit https://icann.org/epp
> 
> 
> Registration Service Provided By: *XFUSE SOLUTIONS, LLC*
> 
> 
> I


The GVH acquisition announcement, which was co-signed by you and had the XFuse Solutions logo splashed across the top, also stated that Xfuse Solutions LLC had acquired GVH's customers :



> XFuse Solutions to acquire GreenValueHost; Jonathan Nguyen to leave industry



TL;DR a poster adding Xfuse Solutions in there when talking about GVH's customers getting royally f**ked is perfectly acceptable, just like a poster referencing "sticking dildos up asses" is perfectly acceptable anytime the name XFuse Solutions is mentioned since one of the people (Nicole) who is listed as an officer of XFuse Solutions LLC on the Louisiana Secretary of State's website did tell prospective customers on LET to "go stick dildos up their asses".

edited to add: +1 to whichever LET mod or admin set that thread to sink yesterday...


----------



## XFS_Duke

Maybe your comprehension needs to be updated. XFuse Solutions and TacVPS = same owners. So putting both up there was unneeded.

Also, you obviously have some sort of personal agenda against me or my company.  The customers were royally f**ked when I had them and that's a fact. You can try and spin it however you like, but I fixed those servers to where they were stable. It isn't my fault the person who owns it now failed miserably at fixing things. The post referencing the dildo's weren't associated with any customers. It was associated to the people like you, who keep running their fingers across their keyboards like they are some sort of know it all Gods of the hosting industry. 

Fact is, you and nobody else you know can prove that my services provided by either XFuse or TacVPS was ever bad or horrible. You cannot prove that I had any data loss such as what happened when I gave the stuff over to @tdale. Fact is that I supported these customers to the best of my abilities and decided to start trying to get them over to someone else for a few reasons. Now, if the only shit you can keep saying is about the GVH issues and my wife's comments towards a bunch of know-it-all wannabe's who keep bashing and bringing up stuff that they have no reason to be bringing up about my wreck, well you need new content little man.

Facts: 


My services have had no issues with XFuse in a very long time. I run stable services for customers.
I am not in any way like Jonny. I don't give everything away for nothing.
I've made some bad judgement calls, but everything was done to help the customers and not screw them over.
When I took over the GVH clients the first time, the servers weren't up and running properly. I fixed that. Made them stable. Went from a few days of uptime, to months.
The clients were taken care of when I had it.
When I pushed everything to Thomas Dale, everything was there, running like it should be.
The loss of data had nothing to do with XFuse Solutions or even TacVPS. It was a lack of effort by one single person.
XFuse Solutions, LLC is a stable company providing reliable, affordable and great services to its customers, current and future.
Prior to taking over the GVH clients, how many issues were ever reported? Not very many at all except when I was in the hospital.
After the GVH take over, how many complaints or issues? Not very man as I fixed 99% of them.
Currently, how many complaints or issues? None. Why? Because I am not sacrificing my customers data for a penny. 
So, with all of that said, you can continue to believe whatever you want. It doesn't really matter to me overall. But you should learn the facts before. Any of my current customers can vouch for the fact that I've provided stable services. I have always ran a clean company and will continue to do so. If you're not purchasing from me, ignore me. Ignore my posts, ignore my offers. This crap has gone on for far too long just from me trying to salvage something and from comments that I didn't even make. The reason Nicole is an officer is that she's my wife. Technically by law, everything that was made after we got married is half hers anyways. Lol. She doesn't have anything to do with the company lately, especially since the GVH stuff went straight to hell and back. 

Much respect goes out to everyone. I would like for you guys to do the same with me. If you cannot comment to me or on something I post on with respect and decency, then don't post.

Thanks.


----------



## parthk

tdale said:


> This is very exciting news for GVH clients. We are pleased to now have you as a client and cannot wait to start providing you with our exceptional Hostress services.
> 
> 
> 
> Hostress is a full service provider. We include 24x7x365 support and 30 minutes or less customer service response time. We offer Shared Web Hosting, Virtual Private Servers, Dedicated Servers and Co-location.
> 
> 
> 
> We will begin migrating all of your accounts over to our infrastructure including but not limited to Account portal, Hosting services and more. You will not lose any functionality from this migration.
> 
> 
> 
> Any recurring payments you have setup with PayPal have been canceled. If you would like to setup recurring payments again please do so on your next invoice. We accept PayPal and all major credit and debit cards.
> 
> 
> 
> Please stay tuned for more information as we begin the migration process.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your loyalty


Scammer Give me my money if you cant deliver service.


----------



## drmike

I am bumping and necro'ing this thread.


Updates to this daytime drama:


1. Jonny-GVH re-acquired Greenvaluehost.com from Tdale a few weeks back.  This was allegedly a legit purchase for cash + future installments.


2. Tdale ended up somewhere 'stranded' and asked Jonny to bail him out by paying ahead of schedule. (in the past week)


3. Jonny-GVH helped the guy out with just loaning him $150 and that was to be paid back as of Tuesday.


4. Tdale failed to pay, then blocked Jonny-GVH.


It should be assumed that something is very wrong in the world of Tdale.  If you have any dealings as a vendor, customer, socially, etc.  be forewarned and keep your distance. Quite a shame, I had higher hopes and thought a second chance in this industry (ala Hostress) was a good idea.  Pfft.


----------

